# Gentoo User Treffen Hamburg

## Farcon

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab im anderen Thread

gelesen, dass doch ein paar Gentoos aus dem Raum HH stammen. Aber konkret ist dann wohl nix draus geworden ?! Wie siehts aus, finden sich zwei, drei Leute für einen Kneipentreff nächste Woche ?

Gruß,

----------

## plate

Moin,

als Ex-Hamburger kann ich das ja wohl kaum ignorieren, auch wenn ich selbst leider zu weit weg bin, um dabeisein zu können.  :Razz:  Wenn Ihr es schafft, bis heute abend (MEZ) Ort und Zeit zu verabreden, kommt die Ankündigung noch in den nächsten Newsletter.

----------

## Brrakker

Moin,

also ich komme aus Hamburg und hätte auch gegen ein Treffen nichts einzuwenden.

Gruss Jan

----------

## Davion3000

Komm zwar nicht aus Hamburg, bin aber auch Nordstern. 

Me is Lübecker.  :Cool: 

Wenn ihr mal n Treffen am Wochenende organisiert, dann sacht mal bescheid, dann würd ich eventuell auch kommen.

----------

## bmichaelsen

und wäre auch bei einem Treffen dabei....

Gruss, Björn

----------

## MatzeOne

Hi Leute!

Wollte grade mal nen Thread aufmachen, weil ich zufälligerweise erfahren habe, dass sich andere Hamburger in #gentoo auf freenode aufhalten und an eine User group dachte. Bin dann über die Suchfunktion über diesen Thread gestolpert. Hab leider keine Anzeichen dafür gefunden, dass es sowas wie eine Hamburger User Group schon gibt.

Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, wie es mit der Bereitschaft von regelmäßigen Treffen aussieht?

Ich komme selber aus Farmsen/Rahlstedt.

----------

## furanku

Wo/wann wollt ihr euch denn Treffen?

Frank aus Winterhude

Edit: Ooops der Thread ist ja uuuuralt  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich denke mal, da viele hier berufstätig sind würde sich ein Tag am Wochenende ganz gut machen. Wo ist ne gute Frage. Kennt ihr das Schachcafe an der S-Bahn-Station Rübenkamp? Ich denke, dass das ganz gemütlich ist für ein kleines Grüppchen von Geeks  :Wink: 

Wer ein besseren Vorschlag hat. Immer her damit  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

Soll ich diesen Thread in "[OT] Gentoo User Treffen Sammelthread" aufnehmen?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## furanku

Schachkaffee Rübenkamp ist OK, Wochenende auch, nur nicht mehr im November (oder nächstes Wochenende), da ich verreisen muss.

Frank

----------

## rojaro

@ian! ... mach das :)

@matzeone ... jo, nette idee.

----------

## MatzeOne

ja ian!, mach mal bitte  :Smile: 

jo also nächstes wochenende könnte ich mir dann wohl zeit nehmen  :Smile: 

oder halt ab/im dezember.

ich bin da im moment recht flexibel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ian!

Eingetragen und Thread Topic geändert.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## furanku

Wievele sind wir denn dann? Durchzählen!   :Laughing: 

Eins.

Frank

----------

## MatzeOne

Zwei  :Very Happy: 

----------

## furanku

Hmm... keiner mehr? Naja, zwei sind für ein User Treffen wohl ein bisschen dünne.

Dann vielleicht ein andermal,

Frank

----------

## MatzeOne

dann halt im Dezember  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rojaro

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Zwei

 

ich denk eher drei :)

----------

## noleti

hey Schachcafe... da wohne ich 50 Meter entfernt! Falls das noch was wird hab ich auch interesse... obwohl ich erst 1/2 jahr bei gentoo bin

----------

## MatzeOne

praktisch  :Very Happy: 

ich bin ungefähr bei wenig wind 20 fahrrad-minuten vom schachcafe entfernt  :Wink: 

bin ja auch grade erst knapp 3 monate bei gentoo   :Embarassed: 

also ich schlage hiermit den 7.12. (sonntag) für ein treffen im schachcafe vor.

uhrzeit ab 18 uhr bis "open end"

----------

## furanku

Sonntag 7. 12, 18:00 ist für mich OK. Bei Gentoo bin ich auch erst 'n halbes Jahr. Tischreservierung brauchen wir wohl für (bis jetzt) 4 Personen nicht, oder? Nicht dass wir so'n Wimpelchen auf den Tisch gestellt bekommen, und dann anfangen Tagesordnungspunkte abzuarbeiten und einen Schatzmeister und einen Protokollanten wählen ...  :Laughing: 

Frank

----------

## noleti

hmm also das Schachcafe ist immer recht voll, aber mit 4 Leuten sollte man es trotzdem schaffen noch nen Tisch zu bekommen...

----------

## MatzeOne

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Sonntag 7. 12, 18:00 ist für mich OK. Bei Gentoo bin ich auch erst 'n halbes Jahr. Tischreservierung brauchen wir wohl für (bis jetzt) 4 Personen nicht, oder? Nicht dass wir so'n Wimpelchen auf den Tisch gestellt bekommen, und dann anfangen Tagesordnungspunkte abzuarbeiten und einen Schatzmeister und einen Protokollanten wählen ... 
> 
> Frank

 

ich kann ja meinen tux und meinen ck als tischmaskottchen mitbringen   :Laughing: 

----------

## rojaro

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> ich kann ja meinen tux und meinen ck als tischmaskottchen mitbringen  :lol:

 

der tux ist hoffentlich kleiner als 1 meter :)

----------

## Farcon

Fünf! Sprich, ich bin dabei  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

juhu  :Very Happy: 

der threadersteller ist auch dabei...

ich freu mich drauf  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noleti

super, also am 7.12? ich kanns noch nicht fest verpsrechen, aber eigentlich solte ich in Hamburg sein  :Very Happy:  Wie sieht das mit dem Newsletter aus? Werden das dann zu viele Leute (=andere Location)? Ich dachte hier wäre noch ein Angebot gepostet gewesen das Trefen im GWN zu erwähnen ist das gelöscht worden?

----------

## Genone

Das Treffen ist im GWN erwähnt.

----------

## noleti

wow, ich bin ehrlich überrascht das das so schnell geht  :Very Happy: 

Mal sehen wie viele wir werden...

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> Fünf! Sprich, ich bin dabei

 

Nix is'!

Sechs!

----------

## rojaro

Whoops ... wieder falsch :)

7 werden wir wohl sein den aleczapka (fluxbox) wird wohl auch mitkommen :)

----------

## MatzeOne

schön schön  :Very Happy: 

vielleicht sollten wir dann doch nen tisch reservieren, wenn noch mehr dazu kommen  :Wink: 

ich schlage aber noch vor zu warten, bis die deutsche übersetzung vom newsletter da ist + ein paar tage  :Smile: 

ist ja auch noch ein wenig zeit bis zum treffen.

ich freue mich  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nexus

Wenn ich das Wochenende in Hamburg bin, komme ich da auch gerne hin. 

Und dann sind es schon 8.

----------

## koomi

bin ich dabei   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *koomi wrote:*   

> bin ich dabei  

 

also 9, wenn nexus auch kommt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noleti

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> schön schön 
> 
> vielleicht sollten wir dann doch nen tisch reservieren, wenn noch mehr dazu kommen 
> 
> ich schlage aber noch vor zu warten, bis die deutsche übersetzung vom newsletter da ist + ein paar tage 
> ...

 

apropro Übersetzung...  ist das normal das der Link auf http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/projekt/neuigkeiten/ nicht geht?

Und wer reserviert den Tisch? Nachher machen das alle und dann ham wir das ganze Schachcafe  :Razz: 

----------

## Brrakker

Ich bin auch dabei

----------

## furanku

Hat schon jemand einen Tisch reserviert? Noleti, Du wohnst doch nur 50 Meter entfernt? 

[rumgejammer]

Ich komm im moment immer so spät von der Uni und das SC ist mind. 20 Minuten von mir weg!

[/rumgejammer]   :Rolling Eyes: 

Frank

----------

## noleti

also ich habe noch nichts unternommen nachdem keiner auf meinen post geantwortet hat... ich war mir nicht mehr sicher ob überhaupt leute kommen  :Very Happy: 

ich kann aber nen Tisch reservieren... wie viele sind wir denn nun? so ~8? soll ich versuchen den grossen Tisch "oben" zu bekommen oder "unten" und um wieviel uhr überhaupt?

----------

## Farcon

Besorg mal nen Tisch für 8 Leute, wenn wir weniger sind, können wir immer noch umziehen.

----------

## furanku

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> praktisch 
> 
> also ich schlage hiermit den 7.12. (sonntag) für ein treffen im schachcafe vor.
> 
> uhrzeit ab 18 uhr bis "open end"

 

Da seit Matzes's Posting niemand gegen 18:00 Uhr protestiert hat, nehme ich an alle sind damit einverstanden. Wem's zu früh ist komm halt später, oder?

Frank

----------

## MatzeOne

 *noleti wrote:*   

> also ich habe noch nichts unternommen nachdem keiner auf meinen post geantwortet hat... ich war mir nicht mehr sicher ob überhaupt leute kommen 
> 
> ich kann aber nen Tisch reservieren... wie viele sind wir denn nun? so ~8? soll ich versuchen den grossen Tisch "oben" zu bekommen oder "unten" und um wieviel uhr überhaupt?

 

gut; dann mach mal  :Very Happy: 

wenn du den tisch oben bekommen könntest wäre das gut, denn dann müssen wir nicht "lange googlen"  :Wink: 

----------

## noleti

so, Tisch ist reserviert für den 7.12 ab 18.00. Der Tisch ist "oben" also auf der kleinen Plattform und dort auch der einzige Tisch für 8+ Personen, also ncicht zu verfehlen.

Bis dann!

Ole

/edit: bisschen was entfernt  :Wink: Last edited by noleti on Sun Dec 07, 2003 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koomi

bei mir kippelts gerade ein wenig. muss montag dann doch noch ein referat halten, und mal schauen wie ich mit der vorbereitung voran komme ...

----------

## furanku

Danke, Noleti(ppenhauer?), wir sehen uns dann Sonntag!

Frank

----------

## Farcon

Kleine Erinnerung: der 7. ist heute, also in ca. 3 Stunden beim Schachkaffee.  :Cool: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Farcon wrote:*   

> Kleine Erinnerung: der 7. ist heute, also in ca. 3 Stunden beim Schachkaffee. 

 

oh verdammt - keine zeit mehr zum schminken   :Embarassed:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

ich radel gleich los... bis denn dann   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

Es waren da:

Frank, Frank, Jan, Mathias, Olaf, Björn.

(Damit habe auch ich als eine-Stunde-zu-spät-Kommer hoffentlich bewiesen, dass ich die Namen behalten habe.)

Es wurde lustig über alles diskutiert:

gvim vs. emacs (gvim is besser   :Wink:  )

portage und die alles entscheidende Frage:

"Gibs dafür 'nen ebuild?"

Es wurden auch Fotos geschossen ...

----------

## MatzeOne

no comment   :Laughing: 

aber noch besser als gvim ist vim in einem transparenten eterm auf einem von einer versicherung für wenig geld erworbenen 21" monitor  :Wink: 

----------

## Farcon

Das darf doch nicht war sein. Als ich noch anwesend war, hatte Emacs noch die Nase vorn; einfach hinter meinem Rücken umentschieden!  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Farcon wrote:*   

> Das darf doch nicht war sein. Als ich noch anwesend war, hatte Emacs noch die Nase vorn; einfach hinter meinem Rücken umentschieden! 

 

*keks* ?!  :Wink: 

darfst mich dafür auch bei urban terror einmal fraggen ^^

so... ich verschwind mal lieber, sonst machen wir hier noch weiter bis zum nächsten treffen und verwandeln dies zu einem spammer-thread  :Wink: 

war ein klasse abend, den wir bald wiederholen sollten...

wir lesen uns *winke winke*   :Cool: 

----------

## noleti

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> Es waren da:
> 
> Frank, Frank, Jan, Mathias, Olaf, Björn.
> 
> (Damit habe auch ich als eine-Stunde-zu-spät-Kommer hoffentlich bewiesen, dass ich die Namen behalten habe.)
> ...

 

hehe... naja Ole hier aber egal  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## rojaro

Habs gestern leider nicht geschafft ... bin erst heut morgen um 5 Uhr aus Bremerhaven wiedergekommen ... :(

----------

## MatzeOne

und mein name ist auch nicht ganz richtig geschrieben  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> und mein name ist auch nicht ganz richtig geschrieben

 

ähhh, ich üb' noch ....

Bilder ??

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   und mein name ist auch nicht ganz richtig geschrieben 
> 
> ähhh, ich üb' noch ....
> 
> Bilder ??

 

dir sei verziehen  :Very Happy: 

bilder hat jan   :Cool: 

----------

## Brrakker

Hallo,

nachdem ich eine kleine Schaffenspause, geschäftlich in Portugal, geniessen durfte, habe ich nun endlich auch die wenigen Bilder, die die bekanntlich scheue Spezies der Hamburger Gentoo-Usertreffen-Anwesenden über sich ergehen lassen hat, zum Download (oder auch nur zum ansehen und verdrängen) bereitgestellt.

Die Bilder gibt es hier

Natürlich bin auch ich nicht einem erneutem Treffen abgeneigt.

Gruss an alle!

Jan

----------

## furanku

Ohje, ich weiss ja dass ich unfotogen bin, aber dass...   :Shocked: 

Seht, Kinder, dass passiert wenn man Alkohol trinkt und raucht!

Frank

----------

## noleti

fehlen da nicht noch bilder? sind ja garnicht alle drauf

----------

## MatzeOne

glück gehabt, ich bin nicht zu erkennen  :Very Happy: 

hoffe auf ein treffen im januar  :Very Happy: 

der 10. ist bei mir z.B. allerdings schon reserviert... es sei denn ihr mögt alle sushi, denn ich bin an diesem tag mit einem freund im sushi circle in den colonnaden futtern   :Cool: 

----------

## furanku

Januar wäre für mich OK. Wieder ein Sonntag? So spät ist's ja letztesmal nicht geworden. Für mich wäre auch unter der Woche akzeptabel.

Frank

----------

## MatzeOne

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Januar wäre für mich OK. Wieder ein Sonntag? So spät ist's ja letztesmal nicht geworden. Für mich wäre auch unter der Woche akzeptabel.
> 
> Frank

 

Sonntags passt es bei mir persönlich am besten.

Btw... Meine Firewire-Probleme hab ich gelöst  :Very Happy: 

*ieee1394 von Liste streich*   :Laughing: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich schlage sonntag, den 25.1.2004 für ein treffen im schachcafé vor  :Smile: 

oder mögt ihr alle sushi?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## noleti

wow, das mit dem GWN geht... schnell! Wenigstends bin ich mit meinem Foto zufrieden  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> ich schlage sonntag, den 25.1.2004 für ein treffen im schachcafé vor

 

bin dabei!

erster (Dank GWN)!

Gruss, Björn

----------

## toskala

wo issn das schachcafé?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ich schlage sonntag, den 25.1.2004 für ein treffen im schachcafé vor 
> 
> bin dabei!
> 
> erster (Dank GWN)!
> ...

 

pfff... dann bin ich aber nullter  :Wink: 

das Schachcafé ist an der S-Bahn-Station Rübenkamp... gar nicht zu verfehlen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firex

ich bin hier neu aber werde sehr gern mich mit euch unterhalten. termin am 25.01 passt mir. wuerde gerne kommen.

----------

## furanku

Ich bin auch dabei! Mannn, ist das schwer betrunken die richtigen Tasten zu fineden.... Uups

Frank

----------

## toskala

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das Schachcafé ist an der S-Bahn-Station Rübenkamp... gar nicht zu verfehlen 

 

aus purer frechheit müsst ich kucken ob ich da mal vorbeischau

----------

## Brrakker

Hallo,

ich werde wohl auch wieder dabei sein!

@furanku

Die Kamera wird auch diesmal wieder mein Begleiter sein!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## furanku

Nachdem es ein paar Tage recht still war, und um den Thread mal wieder nach oben zu bringen, schliesslich ist der 25. ja in 3 Tagen --- Es bleibt dabei: 25.1. Schachkaffee Rübenkamp, 20 Uhr?

Frank   (@Brrakker: Dann komm ich diesmal mit Papietüte über dem Kopf: "... mein Vater kann keine Mäuse fangen!"  :Smile:  )

----------

## MatzeOne

そうですね

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## furanku

Laut Babelfish (Japanisch->Englisch) hast Du gerade "So the shank", also "Wie der Schenkel" gesagt   :Shocked:  ... Ich nehme mal an, dass heisst "Ja".

Irgendwie klappt das mit dem cut, copy & paste der Katakana nicht in den Forums Editor, sonst hätte ich ja gerne mit einem echten "furanku" signiert... 

Dann eben so:

"runde sieben, runde sieben mit nem strich drüber, viertelkreis unten rechts mit kleinem Häkchen oben links, runde sieben mit kleinem häkchen oben links dran"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## plate

Was soll hier nicht klappen? フランク in Katakana?  :Mr. Green: 

おれは、HHGLUGになかなかこれへんけど、堪忍や。Lass den Babelfisch stecken, der kommt damit eh nicht klar, wenn ich hier in Kansai-Dialekt rumnuschel. Im Klartext: Wäre ja zu und zu gerne gekommen, aber Sonntag bin ich leider wieder nicht in Hamburg. Viel Vergnügen!

----------

## noleti

tai hao le!

----------

## furanku

Och, sooo schlecht it der Babelfish in diesem Falle nicht: Japansich->Englisch, Englisch->Deutsch ergibt (OK. Englisch->Deutsch hintendranzuhängen ist pure Lust am Übersetzungscomputer blamieren):

Was mich anbetrifft, gleichwohl sehr in HHGLUG diese Seite, Nachsicht und.

Da kann man doch eine höfliche Absage erahnen, ja fast lesen, für den Eduscho Überstezungscomputer bei Babelfish eine beträchtliche Leistung. Wie kommt das dass ich mit einem offensichtlich japanischem Nick anscheind der Einzige bin der nicht fliessend Japanisch parliert?   :Embarassed: 

furanku

----------

## MatzeOne

忍

mal ne frage.... was hat das kanji NIN in dem satz zu suchen?!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## qeldroma

Hallo Leute,

würde auch gerne zum GENTOO-STAMMTISCH (GST) hinzustossen.

Habt ihr das Ganze fortgeführt? Wenn ja, wo und wann?

----------

## furanku

Herzlich willkommen!  :Smile: 

Das Treffen ist morgen, Sonntag, d. 25.01., im Schachcafe direkt an der S-Bahn Station Rübenkamp um 20:00 Uhr!

----------

## qeldroma

...große Gentoo-Flagge auf'm Tisch??

 :Very Happy: 

Wie erkenne ich euch? Immerhin isses das Schachkaffee. Das ist immer gerammelt voll...

----------

## bmichaelsen

Sitzen wir wieder oben?

----------

## furanku

Da bis jetzt anscheinend keiner reserviert hat (oder doch?) werden wir wohl nehmen müssen was frei ist. Wir können's ja oben versuchen, sooo voll war's das letzte mal ja auch nicht, oder es reserviert doch noch jemand. Ich muss allerdings gleich weg. 

@qeldroma, in diesem Thread ist oben ein Link zu ein paar Photos vom letzten mal, ein paar Gesichter (auch meine hässliche Omme  :Smile:  ) kannst Du Dir also schonmal vorher angucken. Falls Du dann immernoch kommen willst   :Wink:  , werden wir wohl wieder die (leider) "Herrenrunde" sein von deren Tisch man immer irgendwas von ebuilds, emacs, 2.6, ... etc hört.

furanku

----------

## MatzeOne

ich hätt ja reserviert, aber ich hatte so schrecklich viel zu tun   :Rolling Eyes: 

und ich bin nicht derjenige tippenhauer, der direkt nebenan wohnt  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Falls Du dann immernoch kommen willst   , werden wir wohl wieder die (leider) "Herrenrunde" sein von deren Tisch man immer irgendwas von ebuilds, emacs, 2.6, ... etc hört.
> 
> 

 

Ach diesmal kein Raketenabwehrlaserindertürkeistationiertunddeswegenpechgehabtphysikkrams?! ^^

----------

## firex

um 20 Uhr? so spaet? ich dachte um 18.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## noleti

hey, ich habe nicht reserviert... weil hmm ich noch nicht sicher war obs stattfindet. Das letzte mal hatte ich ja reserviert, es stand aber auch kein Schild auf dem Tisch, deshalb vertraue ich denen auch nicht mehr so... Das passt schon

----------

## Brrakker

hallo,

wie denn jetzt? Ist 20:00 Uhr der angesagte Termin oder war das nur ein Vorschlag? Ich hatte mich auch auf 18:00 eingestellt.

Bitte nochmal antworten.

Gruss

Jan (der mit dem Fotoapparat   :Very Happy:  HeHe)

----------

## noleti

also bis jetzt war fürs zweite Treffen immer 20.00 Uhr im Gespräch, ich könnte aber auch schon früher... wollen wir wieder "ab 18.00 Uhr" sagen? Letztes mal kamen die letzten ja auch erst um 8  :Razz: 

----------

## firex

lass uns um 19 Uhr treffen. ist genau die mitte zwischen 18 und 19  :Smile: 

wieviel gentoos kommen eigentich?

----------

## qeldroma

firex, noleti, Brakker, ..?

Und meiner einer. Macht wohl vier?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> firex, noleti, Brakker, ..?
> 
> Und meiner einer. Macht wohl vier?

 

da kann einer wohl nich zählen   :Laughing: 

aber um 18 uhr bin ich noch nicht da   :Razz: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

@MatzeOne: Wenn Du bei Null anfängst zu zählen, passt das doch ....

obwohl ich bin ja auch da ...

Whatever, bis denne!

BJörn

----------

## furanku

Ich hab mir 'ne Erkältung eingefangen. Glaube' ich kriege gerade Fieber, tut mir leid, aber so habe ich keine Lust ausser Haus zu gehen...   :Crying or Very sad: 

furanku

----------

## noleti

ooh... wann denn jetzt? von mir sinds ja nur 2 minuten. Ich werd dann mal um 19.00 kommen.

----------

## MatzeOne

oha... dann mal gute besserung frank...

kannst dir ja schonmal pommes bestellen, ole ^^

ich fahr dann auch bald los mitm rad... hoffe, es ist nicht alzu glatt   :Cool: 

----------

## plate

Na? Irgendwelche Überlebenden?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Brrakker

Heeheehee,

 *Quote:*   

> Na? Irgendwelche Überlebenden?

 

wir treffen uns ja nicht nur um einen über den durst zu trinken oder meinst du Verkehrsunfälle?

Natürlich lief der Abend wie "gewohnt" ruhig ab. Sehr interessante Diskussionen über Gentoo und Linux im allgemeinen. Erfahrungen wurden ausgetauscht und auch eine Vereinbarung das ein erneutes Treffen stattfindet.

Gruss

Jan

----------

## MatzeOne

 *plate wrote:*   

> Na? Irgendwelche Überlebenden?  

 

Ja... bin grade erst nach Hause gekommen ^^

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> Na? Irgendwelche Überlebenden?

 

AOL Me too. /AOL

----------

## firex

Jan, Du woltest eine webseite reservieren. Ich kann Dir www.b-one.net empfehlen. Die Preise und Leistungen findest Du gleich auf der Anfangswebseite.  Ich kann mich auch an der Finansierung dieser Webseite beteiligen. 

Als name waere www.gentoo-hamburg.de oder .org f?r mich lieber.  Was gabs noch f?r Alternativen?

---

ich bin derjenige der falsch und mit einem Akzent Deutsch spricht  :Wink: 

----------

## qeldroma

lol  ... soso.

Wann sind denn die neuen Fotos online?

Gruß, QD

-----------------------------------------

PS: Was haltet ihr davon wenn bei den Fotos auch der net-name und der "echte" (Vor)name steht?

ICh glaub, sonst dauerts ewig das zu "synchronisieren"..

----------

## qeldroma

....achja, dann bin ich wohl derjenige mit dem großen Durst und den vielen Haaren rund um den Kopf...

----------

## Brrakker

Bitte die Diskussion per PM an mich weiterführen! Ich hatte mich bereit erklärt eine Domain für die [G]entoo [L]inux [U]ser [G]roup [HH]amburg zu reservieren.

Gruss Jan

----------

## xmit

Och, warum denn privat? Ich würde schon gerne mitlesen, was Gentoo in Hamburg so macht. Zum Usertreffen würde ich auch gerne mal kommen, nur wenn es bitteschön nicht so kalt und dunkel ist.

----------

## qeldroma

 *xmit wrote:*   

> ... nur wenn es bitteschön nicht so kalt und dunkel ist.

 

hihi. Haste Angst?

----------

## rojaro

"[G]entoo [L]inux [U]ser [G]roup [HH]amburg" - GLUG-HH.de :)

Vor allem ist mit "GLUG" auch gleich das Ziel der GLUG-Meetings offengelegt - sich ordentlich betrinken :)

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vor allem ist mit "GLUG" auch gleich das Ziel der GLUG-Meetings offengelegt - sich ordentlich betrinken 

 

ich war noch nie auf einem user-treffen.

muss ich davon ausgehen, dass es ein besaeufnis wird?

wenn dem so ist brauch ich nicht zu kommen.

wie sind denn die letzten treffen ab gelaufen

und wo?

----------

## rojaro

 *tzzaetaynzz wrote:*   

>  *rojaro wrote:*   
> 
> Vor allem ist mit "GLUG" auch gleich das Ziel der GLUG-Meetings offengelegt - sich ordentlich betrinken :) 
> 
> ich war noch nie auf einem user-treffen.
> ...

 

hehe, nein, das war mehr als joke gemeint. letztendlich geht es darum sich mit anderen leuten zu treffen und über das lieblingsthema zu diskutieren. sicherlich wird nebenbei auch das ein oder andere bier von dem ein oder anderen konsumiert, aber von einem besäufnis kann man nicht unbedingt reden.

 *tzzaetaynzz wrote:*   

> wie sind denn die letzten treffen ab gelaufen
> 
> und wo?

 

nun, ich war leider nicht dabei, aber nach dem was man hier so im thread lesen kann waren es doch ganz nette treffen im Schachcafe.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> nun, ich war leider nicht dabei, aber nach dem was man hier so im thread lesen kann waren es doch ganz nette treffen im Schachcafe.

 

das hoert sich gut an,

das ist ja direkt bei mir neben an.

wann ist das naechste treffen?

----------

## qeldroma

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, wir versuchen das nächsten Sonntag wieder um 19:00 Uhr??

Was meint ihr?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, wir versuchen das nächsten Sonntag wieder um 19:00 Uhr??
> 
> Was meint ihr?

 

ich sage da prompt nein, weil ich diesen sonntag bis spät abends in meinem dôjô bin  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rojaro

Ich hab die nächsten zwei Wochenenden auch wieder keine Zeit.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, wir versuchen das nächsten Sonntag wieder um 19:00 Uhr??
> 
> Was meint ihr?

 

ich bin dabei.

----------

## firex

trotz, dass der letzte treffen mir gut gefallen hat, ist es mir zu oft jede woche zu einem GLUG treffen zu kommen.  ich werde abstand 1 monat anhalten.  :Wink: 

2 qeldroma:

besser klingt ich bin derjenige mit dem netten hund. ist wirklich nett   :Smile: 

----------

## qeldroma

 *firex wrote:*   

> trotz, dass der letzte treffen mir gut gefallen hat, ist es mir zu oft jede woche zu einem GLUG treffen zu kommen.  

 

Seht ihr das auch so? Ich dachte, ca. 50% waren ja "gentoofreie" Themen, daher könnte man das regelmäßig machen, sind ja in jedem Fall vier/fünf Leute, die sich dann treffen?

Ich finde man könnte das durchaus zu einem "man trifft sich halt einfach so am Sonntag" ausweiten. Mich jedenfalls würde es freuen, lerne gerne neue Menschen kennen...

----------

## rojaro

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> Ich finde man könnte das durchaus zu einem "man trifft sich halt einfach so am Sonntag" ausweiten. Mich jedenfalls würde es freuen, lerne gerne neue Menschen kennen...

 

Ist ne gute Idee, aber dann ist nur die Frage obs genug Leute gibt die denn da auch hingehen. Ich für meinen Teil würde schon den ein oder anderen Sonntag Abend frei machen wollen dafür, aber natürlich nicht wenn ich dann alleine im Schachcafe sitze :)

----------

## MatzeOne

 *firex wrote:*   

> trotz, dass der letzte treffen mir gut gefallen hat, ist es mir zu oft jede woche zu einem GLUG treffen zu kommen.  ich werde abstand 1 monat anhalten. 
> 
> 

 

seh ich auch so  :Smile: 

einmal im monat ist okay... hin und wieder auch mal nen spontanes treffen ist auch in ordnung... aber jeden sonntag.... nee, das lässt sich bei mir sehr sehr schwer einrichten.

----------

## furanku

Ich schätze auch, wöchentliche Treffen werden nach 3-4 Wochen im Sande verlaufen. Ich glaube sogar, bis sich ein fester Kern, der regelmässige Treffen will, gebildet hat, ist es am besten sich hier zu verabreden, so tauchen wir immer mal wieder im Forum auf und das erregt noch etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, als ein Eintrag "jeden 3. Sonnntag im Monat" in einer Usertreffen Liste, oder?

Frank

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

hallo an alle,

steht das treffen 

am kommenden sonntag um 19:00 h im schachcafe?

----------

## noleti

sieht bis jetzt noch nicht soo gut aus oder?

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> Ich schätze auch, wöchentliche Treffen werden nach 3-4 Wochen im Sande verlaufen. 

 

metoo...

 *Quote:*   

> am kommenden sonntag um 19:00 h im 

 

Dein Eifer in allen Ehren, aber wenn wir uns wöchentlich Treffen - und Treffen ist ja so etwas wie ein soziales Ereignis (so mit anderen Leuten reden und so) - ich weiss nich'

Ich habe irgendwann aus Mangel an Alternativen entschieden ein Geek zu sein und da passt das nicht rein.

 :Wink:  Nein, wirklich.

Wie auch immer ich bin auch eher für ein Treffen Ende Februar ....

*fnord*

Gruss, Björn

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie auch immer ich bin auch eher für ein Treffen Ende Februar ....
> 
> 

 

Dem schliesse ich mich an  :Smile: 

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

ich schliesse mich an.

22.02.2004(?)

----------

## qeldroma

ENDE Februar? Wie wäre es mit Mitte?

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> ENDE Februar? Wie wäre es mit Mitte?

 

wie waere es wenn wir einen termin festlegen?

mitte februar kommt schnell!  :Very Happy: 

termin vorschlag?

----------

## qeldroma

Ok, 15. Februar? 19:00 Uhr? Same place, same good temper?

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> Ok, 15. Februar? 19:00 Uhr? Same place, same good temper?

 

ACK   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Brrakker

Hallo Leute,

die Domain http://www.glughh.de ist reserviert und einsatzbereit! Ich bin nicht der grosse Html'er aber für einen ersten  Auftritt hat es gerade noch gelangt.

Die Fotos von dem letzten Treffen hab ich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich online gestellt.

Über die Pflege der Seite können wir uns per PM unterhalten. Hier ist das ja nun wirklich OT.

Gruss

Jan

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> Die Fotos von dem letzten Treffen hab ich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich online gestellt. 

 

Ich lass mir wieder einen Bart wachsen.

Der ohne Bart ist übrigens mein Bruder.

Mein System läuft jetzt übrigens auch auf Vanilla 2.6.1 - vielen Dank für die Ermutigungen ....

Nicht ganz klar ist mir allerdings warum ich USB-Maus-Support für meine PS/2 Maus brauche - und AGP funzt immer noch nicht  :Sad:  ....

----------

## Brrakker

Oweh, Oweh

anscheinend kann die Website mit dem IE 6.0 nicht richtig dargestellt werden! Nun sind eine Menge Internetbenutzer aussen vor. Man möge es mir verzeihen. Mangels Möglichkeiten der Überprüfung bin ich nicht in der Lage das zu beheben. Bitte per PM bei mir melden wer Lust hat dieses zu tun.

Gruss

Jan

----------

## noleti

um mal eine alternative zum chat im forum hier zu finden sclage ich diese schönen chatmöglichkeiten vor: 

-irc

-mailingliste

-irgendwas auf der glughh.de-seite

was meint ihr?

irc wäre bestimmt das einfachste... #glughh@freenode.net zum Beispiel. Ich kann da  ja heute mal rumidlen, da ich sowieso in der uni bin.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

das nimmt ja alles richtige formen an.  :Smile: 

ja, was kann ich dazu beitragen?

ich komme zu den treffen.  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

ich bin jetzt total verwirrt, wann wir den treffen haben? am 22.02 oder am 15.02. ich persoenlich bin fuer 22.02. wir muessen eine moeglichkeit finden sowas schnell abzustimmen, oder? geht es ueber die glughh.de so eine abstimmung zu machen? es fehlt ein forum auf glughh.de auch noch. PHPBB finde ich nett. ihr auch?

voruebergehend koennen wir erst mal hier abstimmen

----------

## MatzeOne

 *noleti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> irc wäre bestimmt das einfachste... #glughh@freenode.net zum Beispiel. Ich kann da  ja heute mal rumidlen, da ich sowieso in der uni bin.

 

Bissl leer zur Zeit  :Wink: 

Bin grade der einzige im chat gewesen...

Wir sollten beim nächsten Treffen uns mal für eine alternative Kommunikationsplattform entscheiden   :Cool: 

----------

## noleti

 :Very Happy:  und gestern war ich der einzige...  :Razz:  beim nächsten Treffen was abmachen ist ok... vielleicht komm ich ja auch vorher nochmal in den channel

----------

## qeldroma

 *qeldroma wrote:*   

> Ok, 15. Februar? 19:00 Uhr? Same place, same good temper?

 

Wie wäre es, ein letztes Mal über diesen Termin HIER abstimmen, ab dann irgendeinen simplen Weg über glughh (@ webmaster)??

Natürlich nicht ein RIESIGES Forum machen, ist viel zu groß gedacht, haben ja schon Schwierigkeiten einen Termin alle 14 Tage hinzubekommen  :Wink: 

Einfaches abfragen der nächsten Sonntage um 19:00 Uhr würde doch vollauf reichen, oder? So sieht man immer, wann ein paar Leute zusammenkommen.

Wer da zusagt, sagt halt immer unter der Bedingung zu, das mindestens xx Personen kommen. So vermeiden wir, das KEINER sich meldet, da ja niemand allein sein möchte   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## firex

wir( Fa. SEND GmbH www.send.de ) suchen einen VHDL und Hardware entwickler.

----------

## qeldroma

 *firex wrote:*   

> wir( Fa. SEND GmbH www.send.de ) suchen einen VHDL und Hardware entwickler.

 

Leider überfordert   :Confused: 

Gruß

----------

## bx

würd gern auch mal reinschneien bei euren treffen wohne nicht weit weg von hh   :Very Happy: 

----------

## muffi

Hi,

ich würde auch gerne vorbeikommen. Hatte beim letzten Termin leider keine Zeit. Heute am 15. würde ich kommen, am 22. bin ich leider weg.

Auf welchen Termin habt ihr euch festgelegt.

Gruss Felix

----------

## qeldroma

Die meisten haben sich auf nächsten Sonntag (22.) geeinigt. Wer will denn heute noch??

----------

## bx

uff, also ich nicht und nächste woche ist auch schlecht. denke mal ab anfang märz kann ich, dann aber auch nahezu jedes wochenende  :Wink: 

----------

## noleti

Laut GWN treffen wir uns nun offiziell am 22. um 19.00  :Wink: 

einverstanden?

----------

## MatzeOne

Bin dabei  :Very Happy: 

Ole, magst nen Tisch bestellen?! ^^

----------

## firex

ich bin auch dabei. also bis Sonntag.

----------

## qeldroma

Bin leider net dabei, muss arbeiten... :Sad: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> ich bin auch dabei. also bis Sonntag.

 

ditto

----------

## juliux

jup immer noch.

juliux

----------

## noleti

Hab gestern noch einen Tisch bestellt, dieses Mal war nur noch was auf der "Brücke", also dem Teil Richtung S-Bahn Station frei. Hab einfach mal so ~8 Leute angekündigt, hat ja bis jetzt auch immer geklappt. Reserviert ist ab 19.00 auf den Namen Tippenhauer  :Wink: 

Da es wohl voll werden wird meinte der Besitzer schon das wir pünktlich kommen sollten weil sonst der Tisch weitervergeben wird... 

Können vielleicht alle die kommen wollen und das hier noch nicht geschrieben haben sich noch einmal kurz melden?

----------

## loom

Werde wohl auch vorbeikommen.

----------

## MatzeOne

ich war noch nie auf der brücke   :Shocked: 

bin vorher noch unterwegs, aber werde wohl pünktlich da sein  :Smile: 

----------

## Brrakker

Hallo,

ich bin dabei

Jan

----------

## juliux

wie sieht es mit denn fotos aus??

gruss

juliux

----------

## MatzeOne

jan versucht vielleicht die bilder so zu bearbeiten, dass betrachter der bilder nicht tot umfallen...

gib es auf... das ist so als wenn man versuchen würde windows zu verbessern   :Laughing: 

----------

## MatzeOne

*push*

wird mal wieder bald zeit für ein treffen  :Very Happy: 

btw... jan?! lebst du noch?! ^^

die bilder sind noch nicht aufm webspace...

OT: ich will nen *motz*-smilie  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## firex

21.03.04 ist das naechste Treffen. Hat jemmand was dagegen? 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *firex wrote:*   

> 21.03.04 ist das naechste Treffen. Hat jemmand was dagegen? 
> 
> 

 

nichts effektives  :Very Happy: 

21.03. ist okay  :Smile: 

----------

## noleti

am 21. kann ich wohl zum ersten mal nicht  :Sad: 

Hochzeitstag meiner Eltern -> Besuch eines Kabaretts in Hannover  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *noleti wrote:*   

> am 21. kann ich wohl zum ersten mal nicht 
> 
> Hochzeitstag meiner Eltern -> Besuch eines Kabaretts in Hannover 

 

hmm... würde es denn am 20. passen?

firex... wie sieht's bei dir aus?

----------

## MatzeOne

diesmal sind wir dann wohl nur zu zweit firex  :Wink: 

----------

## qeldroma

Also am 20. würd ich auch mal unverbidnlich zusagen   :Cool: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich muss leider absagen für dieses wochenende...

hab noch viel zu tun   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firex

hallo hallo!!!

jetzt bin ich wieder da.

konnte auch nicht am 21 oder 20 kommen  :Sad:  bin bisschen krank geworden. jetzt geht aber wieder. wir koennen uns mal treffen?

was ist mit 28.03 ? 

 schaegt jemmand ein datum vor?

ich werde auf jeden fall kommen wenn jemmand zusagt  :Smile: 

schreibt mal was rein.

----------

## qeldroma

Also ich könnte leider erst wieder im nächsten Monat...

----------

## firex

da es keiner sich gemeldet hat, komme ich denn auch nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## firex

ich schlage einen neuen Termin vor:

25 April.

Meldet euch.

----------

## MatzeOne

25. april ist gut

i++  :Wink: 

----------

## NateYo

Gegebenenfalls wäre ich auch dabei   :Laughing: 

----------

## moppy

Sogar ich würde mal vorbei kommen. von Hannover ist es ja nicht soooooooo weit   :Rolling Eyes: 

Nur wie soll ich euch da finden, kenne mich in HH überhaupt nicht aus  :Confused: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

25.04.04

bin dabei.

 *Quote:*   

> Nur wie soll ich euch da finden, kenne mich in HH überhaupt nicht aus

 

http://stadtplan.hamburg.de/index.jsp

Suchbegriff: Rübenkamp.

----------

## noleti

25.4 ist auch für mich ok  :Very Happy: 

was ist mit der seite? gibts da noch mal ein update? hab gerade gesehen das das münchener Treffen auch ne eigene Seite mit weniger mehr content hat, die (sogar) auf der gentoo.de Startseite verlinkt ist  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

da wo das Zentrun von dem roten Ring ist ist der Treffpunkt.

http://www.stadtplandienst.de/map.asp?sid=2950c40a9a71afd5a27b8fbb6931adc9&maxnearest=1&nType=0&linkauswahl=0&printauswahl=0&onlineauswahl=0&routesel=start&grid=hamburggrid1&Map57_67.x=118&Map57_67.y=153

Schachcafe gibt es im web auch

http://www.schachcafe-hamburg.de/

----------

## MatzeOne

die direktverlinkung der karten bei stadtplandienst funktioniert schon nen jahr oder so nicht mehr - jedenfalls ist das so gewollt...

aber ist leicht zu finden, da auf der website des schachcafés die adresse ja steht  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

mist. bevor ich den link ins web gelegt habe habe ich es noch mal ueberprueft. aber es scheint dass der link nicht so ein langen lebensdauer hat  :Sad: 

----------

## danone

 *moppy wrote:*   

> Sogar ich würde mal vorbei kommen. von Hannover ist es ja nicht soooooooo weit  
> 
> Nur wie soll ich euch da finden, kenne mich in HH überhaupt nicht aus 

 

Ich bin auch einbecker also Ecke Hannover ge..würde aber gerne nach Hamburg kommen bin oft da gewesen und misse Hamburg bissel..würde auch am 25.4 vorbei kommen wollen Moppy wir knnten zusammen fahren und uns schonmal bekannt machen:-.)

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> 25.04.04 bin dabei. 

 

Ich muss mir leider wiedersprechen - ich schaffe das heute nicht.

Have Fun!

Björn

----------

## nillsen

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   25.04.04 bin dabei.  
> 
> Ich muss mir leider wiedersprechen - ich schaffe das heute nicht.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...

 

Ist heute nicht erst der 18.04. oder geht meine Bios-Uhr falsch? Naja, ich hab ja noch nen 2. Rechner  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   25.04.04 bin dabei.  
> 
> Ich muss mir leider wiedersprechen - ich schaffe das heute nicht.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...

 

wir sehen uns in ner woche  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> wir sehen uns in ner woche

 

Ähhh, genau ...

----------

## noleti

brauchen wir diesesmal nen Tisch? oder wird das wetter soo gut das wir draussen sitzen können?

----------

## firex

Du kannst bedingt ein tisch bestellen. ich denke es geht  :Smile: 

if (wetter==GUT)ein_tisch_reservieren(draussend); else ein_tisch_reservieren(drinnen);

oder 

ein_tisch_reservieren(wetter==GUT?draussend:drinnen);

ab 20 uhr wird es aber schon dunkel sein, und kalt  :Very Happy: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

Hey Jungs!

Wollen wir das So. spielen?

[OT] Wer wird Millionär - Gentoo Edition

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## qeldroma

Ich check's nicht mehr. Von welchem Datum redet ihr nun eigentlich?

----------

## noleti

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   25.04.04 bin dabei.  
> 
> Ich muss mir leider wiedersprechen - ich schaffe das heute nicht.
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...

 

von dem hier... da hat sich nur jemand um eine Woche vertan

-> 25.04.04:20.00

/edit: oder doch um 19.00 wie letztes mal?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> Hey Jungs!
> 
> Wollen wir das So. spielen?
> 
> [OT] Wer wird Millionär - Gentoo Edition
> ...

 

können ma machen; ich hab kein problem mich als unwissen zu outen  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

war ja richtig voll heute   :Rolling Eyes: 

najoa... ole, andre und ich hatten trotzdem ne menge spaß  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firex

das stimmt

----------

## MatzeOne

*push*

wird mal wieder zeit für ein treffen, findet ihr nicht?  :Very Happy: 

am besten noch bevor noleti übern großen teich fliegt  :Wink: 

termin- und ortsvorschläge?

wie sieht's mit dem 10. Juli bei euch aus?

das schachcafé ist ja auch ganz nett und bis jetzt haben's wir da auch immer ausgehalten, aber war manchmal doch etwas zu laut. es war ja auch schon öfter's im gespräch, unser treffen woanders abzuhalten.

ich hoffe auf ein treffen, wo die leute auch kommen, die sich ankündigen  :Wink: 

greetz,

m1

----------

## firex

Mach einen Vorschlag, wo wir uns treffen könnten.

Am 10 Juli kann ich kommen, wenn es nicht etwas dazwischen kommt.

----------

## MatzeOne

Ist hier ein Sommerloch? -_^

Ich schlag mal das Café Olé vor.

Schweriner Straße 23

22143 Hamburg

Speisekarte

20 Uhr?

----------

## noleti

also ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei... hab aber viel zu tun zur zeit -> noch nicht ganz sicher. Übrigends: mein notebook ist mittlerweile da  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

yeah ole *laola*

wird wohl wieder nur der harte kern wie letztes mal   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

sagt mir wenn möglich nochmal bis freitag bescheid, dann bestell ich ein tisch, wenn wir uns im cafe olé treffen wollen...

oder sonst im schachcafé wie sonst auch ^^

freu mich   :Cool: 

----------

## xmit

Cafe Ole in Rahlstedt kann ich locker mit dem Rad erreichen  :Smile:  Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt und es nicht regnet komme ich auch.

Gibt es ein Erkennungszeichen, z.B. unmäßiger Bierkonsum, auffällige Blässe, Pinguin Gang?

----------

## noleti

Es gibt z.B. Fotos von unseren letzten Treffen hier irgendwo im Thread... ich kann ja aber noch meinen 2 cm grossen Linuxtag-Pin anstecken ;D

----------

## firex

 *xmit wrote:*   

> Cafe Ole in Rahlstedt kann ich locker mit dem Rad erreichen  Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt und es nicht regnet komme ich auch.

 

also Du kommst nicht. ich habe schon vergessen wann es ein tag war, dass es nicht geregnet hat.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es ein Erkennungszeichen, z.B. unmäßiger Bierkonsum, auffällige Blässe, Pinguin Gang?

 

www.glughh.de sind alle unsere gesichter zu sehen.

kannste bessere koordinaten von dem Café geben? Da rahlstedt gross ist. ich werde ewig dich da suchen. kannste dann auch plätze reservieren, wenn es sich mehr als 4 personnen melden?

Grüss.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *firex wrote:*   

>  *xmit wrote:*   Cafe Ole in Rahlstedt kann ich locker mit dem Rad erreichen  Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt und es nicht regnet komme ich auch. 
> 
> also Du kommst nicht. ich habe schon vergessen wann es ein tag war, dass es nicht geregnet hat. 
> 
> 

 

zum schachcafé bin ich bis jetzt auch immer mit dem rad gefahren   :Cool: 

café olé - umgebungskarte

----------

## noleti

ach da ist das... da wo jedes jahr der Inhaber wechselt  :Razz: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *noleti wrote:*   

> ach da ist das... da wo jedes jahr der Inhaber wechselt 

 

ja, aber die halten sich schon länger *gg*

rahlstedt halt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firex

@m1 danke für die koordinaten.

also treffen wir uns da!

um 19 oder um 18 Uhr sonntags?

----------

## MatzeOne

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkk...

wieso denn auf einmal sonntag?   :Shocked: 

war das ein versehens deiner seits, firex oder kannst du am samstag nicht und schlägst deswegen den sonntag vor oder wie oder was?

ich bin verwirrt   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xmit

Sonntag 18:00 (übermorgen) würde mir ebenfalls gut passen.

----------

## MatzeOne

okay, mir soll's recht sein...

noleti, haste sonntag zeit?

----------

## firex

upps, ich dachte 10-te ist sonntag.  :Smile: 

ok, da alle jetzt sonntag zugesagt haben. dann sonntag wenn noleti noch zusagt.

----------

## noleti

hmmkay, mir solls auch recht sein,  muss Montag nur um 6 Aufstehen... aber glücklicherweise wohne ich neuerdings nur noch 5 Minuten mit dem Rad vom Cafe Ole ^^. Lustig das wir uns immer da treffen wo ich gerade wohne... dann ist das nächste Treffen wohl in Kanada

----------

## MatzeOne

 *noleti wrote:*   

> hmmkay, mir solls auch recht sein,  muss Montag nur um 6 Aufstehen... aber glücklicherweise wohne ich neuerdings nur noch 5 Minuten mit dem Rad vom Cafe Ole ^^. Lustig das wir uns immer da treffen wo ich gerade wohne... dann ist das nächste Treffen wohl in Kanada

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  das gibt's doch gar nicht

dann bis morgen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

also dann bis 18 uhr  :Smile: 

----------

## xmit

Sorry Leute, aber das ist mir echt zu eklig, es regnet, regnet, regnet... und www.wetteronline.de stellt keine Besserung in Aussicht. Da werde ich ja krank, wenn ich ganz aus Ahrensburg angeradelt komme. Also bis 19:00 klebe hier noch an der Fensterscheibe und fahre los, falls es noch mal besser wird, andernfalls hoffe ich euch beim nächtsen Treffen kennen zu lernen.

----------

## MatzeOne

die r10 fährt direkt bis nach rahlstedt und vom nahnhof ist es auch nicht mehr weit  :Wink: 

----------

## xmit

Hat ja doch noch geklappt. War ein schöner Sonntag abend. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen. Bis denne...

----------

## MatzeOne

Schön, dass du doch noch gekommen bist  :Smile: 

----------

## apoc2222

Moinsen!

Gibts schon ein Termin für nächstes mal? Auf einen netten So-Abend mit ein paar Gentoolern hätte ich auch mal Lust  :Wink: 

Grüße, Apoc

----------

## xmit

Da schlage ich doch mal ganz verwegen den 15.8. um 18:00 Cafe Ole vor. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? MatzeOne, Firex?

----------

## toskala

 *xmit wrote:*   

> Da schlage ich doch mal ganz verwegen den 15.8. um 18:00 Cafe Ole vor. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? MatzeOne, Firex?

 

wo zum henker ist das café ole?

----------

## firex

Schweriner Straße 23 

22143 Hamburg

----------

## toskala

n stadteil würde mir helfen  :Wink: 

is das in barmbek? vermutlich...

----------

## firex

Rahlstedt. Zentrum.

----------

## MatzeOne

servus...

war 2 wochen in warschau und da hatte ich zum glück andere dinge zu tun, als vorm rechner zu sitzen  :Very Happy: 

15.08. hab ich (noch) zeit und werde ihn mir auch freihalten, sofern nicht was wichtigeres auf den sonntag fällt  :Smile: 

mitm treffpunkt bin ich ebenfalls einverstanden.

----------

## MatzeOne

okay; wer kommt ausser mir und einen gentoo-neuling den ich mitbringe noch am sonntag um 18 uhr ins café olé?

----------

## firex

ich komme

----------

## xmit

Prima, ich auch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich freu mich drauf  :Smile: 

ach und firex - um es diesmal schon vorweg zu nehmen;

ich bastel diesmal (wie jedesmal vor nem treffen) heftigst an meinem system, weil ich mir nen amd64 geholt hab  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich hab dank einem blöden javascript was meinen firefox in ner endlosschleife hat hängen lassen und dem darauffolgenden reset (zu faul gewesesn noch mal den laptop anzuschalten und mich per ssh einzuloggen) ein kleines kernel-problem mitm neuen kernel ^^

wär eigentlich mal wieder der passende zeitpunkt für ein usertreffen   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## firex

ich ziehe um. ich kann erst im november.

----------

## bx

wann ist nun das nächste, wollt mir son treffen schon immer mal live ansehen   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *firex wrote:*   

> ich ziehe um. ich kann erst im november.

 

bin auch grad am ausmüllen - mein umzug wird aber erst mitte nächsten jahres sein ^^

november ist in ordnung  :Smile: 

----------

## bienchen

Sodale,

bin Neuhamburger, und Neugentoonutzer...was geht im Norden? Gibts hier auch ein parr nichtbornierte Leute? Ich hätte Interesse an einem Treffen, da ich hier nur Leute von der Uni kenne...

nur mal so als refresh...

mfg,

Bienchen

----------

## MatzeOne

Willkommen in diesem fast schon familiären Thread und auch in Hamburg.

Wir sind hier alle ganz handzahm und "nichtborniert" ^^

Treffen wird wohl irgendwann im November stattfinden  :Wink: 

----------

## bienchen

Woa!

Es gibt also doch eine Community in HH!

Habe Ende Oktober meine letzte Prüfung danach kanns losgehen.

mfg,

Bienchen

----------

## MatzeOne

Wunderbar!

Ich freu mich und unser kleines Grüppchen sicherlich auch  :Smile: 

Dann mal viel Erfolg bei Deiner Prüfung.

----------

## Royal

Hey,

Ich schließ mich euch dann mal an, wenn keiner was dagegen hat. Und wenn doch setz ich mich an den Nebentisch  :Smile: 

Gibts schon nähere Informationen? Ich könnt ja ganz spontan mal das Sausalitos empfehlen. Bis auf Donnerstag(Afterwork-Party, bloß nicht antun!) kann man da lecker mexikanisch essen und Cocktails schlürfen.

Gruß

Thorsten

----------

## MatzeOne

bis jetzt warn wir entweder im schachcafe (s-bahn rübenkamp) oder im café olé (rahlstedt)... wo ist denn das Sausalitos?

----------

## zappi

Moin,

ich schließ mich hier mal an.

Ich wohne zwar in Norderstedt, hoffe aber deswegen nicht ausgeschlossen zu werden.  :Wink: 

 greetz zappi

----------

## bx

mich würd auch mal interessieren wie so ein treffen abläuft   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bx wrote:*   

> mich würd auch mal interessieren wie so ein treffen abläuft  

 

komm vorbei, dann siehste es  :Wink: 

----------

## bx

ok, wann und wo? wohne nicht ganz in hamburg, geht sh-randgebiet auch noch?  :Razz: 

----------

## MatzeOne

wenn der firex mit seinem umzug fertig ist.

das wird im november sein.

genaueres zu gegebener zeit.

du kannst auch vorbeikommen, wenn du in japan wohnst  :Wink: 

----------

## bx

mh ich bleib lieber hier im dorf, schlimm genug das das dorf bald nen mega möbelmarkt bekommt. november klingt gut, nur da ich auch samstags arbeiten 'darf' hab ich sicher schlechte karten   :Sad: 

----------

## MatzeOne

können uns ja dann auf einem sonntag treffen  :Wink: 

wär nicht das erste mal.

----------

## Crazywater

Nur mal so als Frage: Was macht ihr da eigentlich?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hunter1977

Wann ist denn nun das nächste Treffen, im Dezember oder wann?

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Hamburg ist immer eine gute Wahl..  :Wink: 

Wobei mir das Olé fast etwas weit ab vom Schuß erscheint. Wenn ihr Snooker oder Pool spielt, ist das Trio in Wandsbek/Farmsen sehr zu empfehlen.

Ansonsten kann man auch in HH/Volksdorf gut (allerdings nicht ganz billig leider) essen und trinken.

----------

## xmit

Volksdorf find ich gut.

----------

## Royal

Mir wäre etwas nähe Hbf lieber.

Um noch mal auf das Sausalitos zurückzukommen. 

Samstags gibts Cocktails (0,75l) zum halben Preis, also 5¤ ca.

Essen kann man Mexikanisches bis hin zu Burger und Fries.

Sollte allerdings min. 3 Wochen vorher reserviert werden.

Thorsten

----------

## toskala

im "down under" gibts samstags glaub immer happy hour, zwischen 17 und 19 uhr  :Smile:  cocktails zum halben preis  :Wink: 

----------

## Royal

Das down under (ich mein das am grindel) ist glaube ich jetzt ein Laden namens AlPasha und sah neulich noch nicht ganz eingerichtet aus.

----------

## toskala

also das down under ist das down under neben der stabi, das eigentlich noch ganz eingerichtet gewesen als ich letztens vorbeifuhr, aber das alpasha ist direkt daneben afaik, der name und die örtlichkeit kommt mir zumindest bekannt vor  :Smile: 

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Max & Konsorten nahe dem Hauptbahnhof, am Anfang der Langen Reihe ist auch gemütlich. Ich schau mal, ob ich noch ein paar Bilder finde.

----------

## toskala

jor, lange reihe wäre sowieso extra nice, mir fiele da direkt die koppel ein... zumindest ein platz wo man nen haufen linux geeks ohne grössere probleme hinstecken kann  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

Nähe Hauptbahnhof finde ich gut ... Max & Consorten is 'ne gute Idee, allerdings evtl. etwas zu voll/eng/laut für ein gentoo-Treffen ...

Alternativer Vorschlag: Abaton direkt an der Uni Hamburg... ...

Wir sollten aber besser mal ein Termin festlegen, die Lokalität findet sich dann sicher recht leicht - Vorschläge?

Gruss, Björn

----------

## furanku

Freitag, 12.11, Abaton, Beginn 20 Uhr?

Wer ist dafür: Ich bitte um die Handzeichen, meine Herren!

----------

## bmichaelsen

*Handzeichenmach* dafür, dabei

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Auf ein Bierchen könnte ich da wohl auch, bin eh in der Stadt.

Edit: Seit wann kann man im Abaton essen?

----------

## MatzeOne

*handzeichengeb*

*freu* björn und frank sind auch wieder dabei

----------

## zappi

Hi,

könnte knapp werden mit 20.00, aber ich werde wogl auch kommen.

zappi

----------

## xmit

Samstag oder Sonntag würde mir besser passen. Abaton ist mir auch zu weit. Ich komme nicht.

----------

## firex

Ich werde gern auch wieder kommen. Abaton finde ich, ist kein guter Platz für unser Treffen. Kann man da übehaupt essen/trinken/sitzen/plaudern? Ich kenn mich in der Stadt schlecht aus (zumindest was Gastronomie angeht), deswegen auch kein Gegenvorschlag. Ich habe auch Bedenken, dass Fr. 20 Uhr gut sei. Ob alle kommen können in die Zeit? Ich halt es bischen zu spät 18 oder 19 Uhr wäre noch ok für mich. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Übrigens ich bin schon umgezogen  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man da übehaupt essen/trinken/sitzen/plaudern?

 

Ja

----------

## furanku

 *firex wrote:*   

>  Ich halt es bischen zu spät 18 oder 19 Uhr wäre noch ok für mich. Was meint Ihr dazu?

 

Die Anfangszeit ist doch sowieso eher als ein "ab 18/19/20 Uhr" zu verstehen, meinetwegen können wir es auch auf 18 Uhr vorverlegen. Deswegen sollte sich doch trotzdem keiner hetzen um um Punkt sechs auf der Matte zu stehen. Ich würde dann direkt von der Uni kommen, alleine sitzt Du also auf keinen Fall da.

Freitags wäre mir lieber, da ich dann sowieso auf der Ecke bin. Und ich finde, die Kneipe im Abaton (ich war allerdings lange nicht mehr drin) liegt ziemlich zentral und leicht mit Bus und Bahn zu erreichen.

----------

## firex

wenn man aber sagt um 20 Uhr ich konnte kaum vorstellen, dass den jemmand um 18 schon ankommt  :Smile:  . ich komme also auch um 18-19 Uhr da an.

----------

## MatzeOne

hab's firex schon gesagt... aber vielleicht interessiert's andere ja auch, dass ich auch dann gegen 18 uhr da sein werde  :Wink: 

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Gnaa, sorry, muss leider absagen. Ein Geburtstag ist mir dazwischengeflattert. Beim nächsten Mal aber 100%!

----------

## MatzeOne

ich bin zu hause angekommen   :Cool: 

emerge gnuplot zsh  :Wink: 

opendx ist für amd64 hard-masked so weit ich das mit x wodka noch richtig erkenn und ich wage mich da erst morgen (sonntag   :Shocked:  ) ran ^^

war wieder super.

danke für den schönen abend  :Smile: 

----------

## firex

dies mal war richtig gut. quanten physik ist für mich aber immer noch ein rätsel  :Wink:  ich danke euch für schönen abend

----------

## MatzeOne

furanku, ich warte noch auf ein paar links  :Very Happy: 

----------

## furanku

Die Links zur Bildbearbeitung sind: http://cimg.sourceforge.net/ und http://www-sop.inria.fr/odyssee/research/tschumperle-deriche:02d/appliu/index.html

(insbesondere die Beispiel-Bilder im 2. Link unten!)

Zum Quantencomputer gibt's hier eine ganz nette Einführung, für Shors Alhorithmus zur Primfaktoren Zerlegung habe ich keine schöne Zusammefassung gefunden, entweder man läßt sovie weg, daß man nicht mehr versteht wie et funktioniert, oder es ist zuviel Mathematik und Quantenphysik drin...

Nastarowje!

----------

## MatzeOne

Vielen lieben Dank  :Smile: 

Was meint ihr, schaffen wir es dieses Jahr noch mal mit ner kleinen Physik-Unterrichtseinheit auf russisch? Ich frag auch nicht nach ebuilds, wenn's stören sollte  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

 *Quote:*   

> Was meint ihr, schaffen wir es dieses Jahr noch mal mit ner kleinen Physik-Unterrichtseinheit auf russisch?

 

auf russisch glaube ich nicht. bis dahin schafft ihr das bestimmt nicht zu lernen. viel zu kompliziert  :Sad:  aber auf Deutsch konnte es klappen. ich schlage mitte Dezember vor. z.B  10 bis 12. was meint ihr dazu?  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

wenn der 11. ein samstag ist passt's mir recht gut. 12. wäre dann sogar noch besser ^^

----------

## MatzeOne

*bump*

also am 12.11. würde gut passen... am 13.11. schreib ich noch ne physik-klausur, da möchten frank und björn mir sicherlich beim verstehen helfen  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

Ich habe an dem Wochenende noch nichts vor, richte mich daher nach der Mehrheit.

Schon Vorschläge für den Ort?

----------

## MatzeOne

Mal wieder Sonntag im Café Olé (Rahlstedt)?

----------

## firex

ich stimme zu.

----------

## furanku

Bump.

Wer ist noch dabei?

BTW.: Ich kriege mal wieder keine Mail Benachrichtigung bei neuen Beiträgen im Gentoo Forum. Blockt Yahoo mal wieder, oder habt ihr auch das Problem?

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich hab ne Benachrichtigung bekommen - habe das Programm also nicht.

Hab meinen Mailaccount aber auch nicht bei Yahoo.

Wie sieht's mit der Uhrzeit aus?

Zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr hab ich nämlich am Sonntag was vor.

----------

## furanku

Sieht so aus als wären wir nur zu dritt?! Können wir das Treffen dann an einen etwas günstiger zu erreichenden Platz legen? Rahlstedt ist ja etwas weit draußen! Da bin ich mit 4x Umsteigen 50 Minuten unterwegs und ich wohne schon im Nordosten Hamburgs... (Rummaul...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## MatzeOne

also ich wohn da in der nähe  :Very Happy: 

hmmm.. wie wär's dann mitm schachcafé?

björn könnt man ja ne pm schreiben ^^

----------

## furanku

Schachkaffee Rübenkamp ist OK für mich, danke! Sagst Du Björn Bescheid?

----------

## MatzeOne

jupp, hab ihm ne pm geschrieben.

wie sieht's zeitlich aus bei euch?

----------

## furanku

Bin flexibel.

----------

## MatzeOne

dann mal schauen, dass firexx heute noch online kommt, dann frag ich ihn mal, wie's mit seiner zeit aussieht...

----------

## firex

Aehm.... M1 schreibt dass er sonntags zwischen 18-20 etwas vor hat. dann weiss ich nicht. zeitlich dachte ich irgendwann abends. aber wenn es so aussieht wann denn? 15 Uhr? lass uns dann um 15 Uhr treffen, wenn es euch passt. sonnst abends ab 18 - 19 Uhr. zeitlicht bin ich zimmlich flexibel.

----------

## MatzeOne

ab 15 uhr ist okay

----------

## MatzeOne

dann geh ich mal ins bett, damit ich um 15 uhr auch da sein kann ^^

ich hoffe, ihr kommt auch  :Very Happy: 

ob björn noch rein schaut  :Question: 

----------

## firex

Ich entschuldige mich aber mir geht es nicht so gut.  :Sad:  ich sag heutiges treffen fuer mich ab.  :Sad:  es tut mir leid leute. ich haette gern euch wieder gesehen aber es ist besser ich bleib im bett.

 :Sad: 

----------

## manicman

Ich haette ebenfalls interesse, also sag ich mal sechs...

Aber wie komme ich an Termine und die entsprechende Adresse ?

mfg

----------

## MatzeOne

da wir jetzt nur 3 feste zusagen hatten und, firex nun abgesagt hat, denke ich, es ist besser wir verschieben das treffen.

björn hatte sich ja auch nicht mehr gemeldet.

@manicman: nimm's mir nicht übel, aber die vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass "interesse" kein garant dafür ist, dass die leute auch kommen  :Wink: 

also ich bin dann heute auch nicht in der gennanten location...

dann wohl bis nächstes jahr  :Wink: 

----------

## furanku

OK  :Sad:  Wie war das noch, Du hattest ein Physik Problem? Falls ich Dir helfen kann -> pm

----------

## MatzeOne

Die Klausur wurde vorverlegt und wurde schon geschrieben.

Ist auch glaub ich ganz gut geworden. Danke für's Angebot - werd ich sicherlich mal annehmen.

Bis hoffentlich bald wieder  :Smile: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

Huch! Hier ist ja einiges passiert!

Hmmm, naja heute hätte ich eh nicht gekonnt. Ich habe gerade versucht zwei Super-DAUs zu helfen DSL einzurichten. Eine Katastrophe! Naja, ich erzähle das das nächste Mal, fals es jemanden interessiert.

Gruss, Björn

----------

## firex

wie ich grade gesehen habe ist das treffen geplatzt  :Sad:  also das naechste termin liegt wohl in dem naechsten jahr. 

von jan haben wir schon lange nichts mehr gehört. er hatte doch www.glughh.de reswerviert aber seit langeren zeit tut sich nichts mehr dran. weiss jemmand was ist mit ihm passiert ist?

eure firex

----------

## MatzeOne

nein, ich habe auch keinen kontakt mehr und weiss nix.

schade eigentlich.

wäre in diesem jahr auch bei einem evtl. treffen nicht dabei.

nächstes wochenende helfe ich bei einem umzug, unter der woche geht grad nicht bei mir und am dienstag nächster woche bin ich dann auch schon bei meiner freundin und bis anfang januar dann auf dnd  :Wink: 

in diesem sinne wünsch ich schon mal allen teilnehmern der vergangenen usertreffen und den interssierten eine möglichst stressfreie weihnachtszeit und einen guten start ins neue jahr.

----------

## MatzeOne

*bump*

hoffe, ihr seid gut gerutscht  :Smile: 

wie schaut's aus mit einem treffen?

----------

## noleti

Ich bin für ein Treffen im jane bond   :Smile: 

sitze hier gerade in ner Vorlesung und langweile mich... 

Gruß aus Kanada!

----------

## MatzeOne

hi ole  :Very Happy: 

dass wir immer da user treffen machen, wo du bist, war ein scherz... trag's mit fassung  :Wink: 

wie lang bist denn noch "da drüben"?

----------

## noleti

bis mitte August, dauert also noch ein bisschen bis ich mal wieder zu einem Treffen kommen kann...

Wir haben hier uebrigends klischee-typische -15 Grad und 20 cm Schnee, so macht Winter auch mal spass  :Smile: 

----------

## firex

Gruess dich Ole,

wir hatten heute auch mal schnee bekommen.

 :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Ja -.-

Ich bin heute morgen seit langem mal wieder mit Turnschuhen raus...

Und dann sowas...

Wie sieht es aus mit einem Treffen am 5. oder 6. Februar aus?

Besteht Interesse?

Ole mal ausgenommen  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

eine gute idee. ich bin dafuer

----------

## bmichaelsen

wäre dabei ...

----------

## manicman

ich ebenfalls

----------

## MatzeOne

Gut, dann mache ich nun den Vorschlag, sich im Café Olé in Hamburg-Rahlstedt am Sonntag um 15 Uhr zu treffen.

----------

## firex

gut. ich komm auch. haupsache nicht vergessen. es kann mir mal passieren.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich erinner dich  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

der tattoowierte kommt ein paar minuten später  :Wink: 

(10-15 minuten)

----------

## MatzeOne

 *manicman wrote:*   

> ich ebenfalls

 

ist es nicht schon ein kommentar, wenn ich "no comment" schreibe?  :Wink: 

@firex und bmichaelsen:

danke wieder für den netten und informativen abend

----------

## bmichaelsen

@matzeone: Da sieht man es wieder - Du hast einfach einen zu kurzen Heimweg - sonst hättest Du nicht so schnell posten können.

----------

## MatzeOne

nein, ich wollte mich nur bei ffii anmelden und mir svn ziehen und tla angucken - das hat mir einen extra ansporn gegeben  :Wink: 

edit: ich mach doch emerge archway ^^

----------

## bmichaelsen

http://better-scm.berlios.de/comparison/comparison.html

----------

## manicman

erm ja, ich kam diese Woche nicht mehr dazu ins forum zu schaun. Wie viele wart ihr denn? werden wir diese treffs nun oefter machen?

wenn ja, haette ich ganz gerne mal ne beschreibung wie man zu dem cafe kommt. komme aus rotenburg also A1 aus der richtung bremen.

Gruss

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> http://better-scm.berlios.de/comparison/comparison.html

 

thx4nf0  :Smile: 

----------

## firex

Cafe Ole

http://www.schlemmer.info/dyna/restaurant/show.do?page=index&id=2829&kreise=12

wir treffen uns ein mal im monat oder seltener aber nicht immer dort

kannst selber vorschlagen, wo wir uns treffen koennen. dann besteht die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du kommst.

es gabs schon mehr leute die uns anschliessen wollten aber bischer haben wir wenig davon gesehen, werden uns aber sehr freuen noch einen gentooianer kennen zu lernen!

stimmts M1?

 :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

jupp stimmt  :Smile: 

schon eine idee, wann das nächste treffen stattfinden soll?

----------

## firex

ich schlag 12 oder 13 Maerz vor. 

wieder Cafe Ole oder woanders?

----------

## MatzeOne

da kann ich nicht. bin da in warschau.

wie wär's mitm 9.4.?

----------

## MatzeOne

alternativer vorschlag für ein früheres treffen: 5. & 6. märz auf den chemnitzer linuxtagen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MatzeOne

*bump*

wäre immer noch für den 9.4. - sofern ich nicht allein beim treffen auftauch  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

bei mir klappt das nicht. ich habe in der zeit eine geschaeftsreise  :Sad: 

ihr koennt aber ohne mich treffen  :Smile:  oder muessen wir ein anderes datum verabreden. 

eine woche drauf waere vielleicht 'ne alternative.

----------

## MatzeOne

16. oder 17. April ist für mich auch in Ordnung.

----------

## MatzeOne

Die Reaktionen sind deprimierend  :Sad: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> wäre immer noch für den 9.4.
> 
> Die Reaktionen sind deprimierend

 

Zu zweit ist ja bisschen langweilig, oder?

----------

## Wolle

Ich würde ja auch gern mal dabei sein. Der Haken: Wenn ich mit Tabakrauch in Berührung komme, gibt das sofort Asthma. Cafe & Co kann ich damit knicken.

Da mache ich mal den Vorschlag: 16.04. 15:00 Uhr bei mir (Altona).

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich find Wolles Vorschlag gut.

----------

## Wolle

Sieht so aus, als wenn keiner stehen muss...

Also: Max-Brauer-Allee 184a, bei Küchenberg / Thiess klingeln. Ich wohne ganz oben. Mein Telefon hat die Nummer 40134748. Eine Anfahrtskizze gibt es hier.

Samstag, 16.04. 15:00 Uhr. Ich freue mich auch auf eine(n), gerne mehr.

----------

## MatzeOne

hehe...

ich ruf mal noch nen kumpel an, ob er uns nicht auch beim treffen beiwohnen möchte, wenn's recht ist

----------

## Wolle

Mir ist's recht, bring man mit.

----------

## firex

morgen klappt es bei mir leider nicht.

es ist das erste mal dass ich nicht kommen kann.  :Sad: 

sonntag waere fuer micht ok.

----------

## Wolle

 *firex wrote:*   

> morgen klappt es bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> es ist das erste mal dass ich nicht kommen kann. 
> 
> sonntag waere fuer micht ok.

 

Schade, aber meine Bude ist am Sonnag nicht mehr frei.

----------

## firex

das macht ja nichts, wir werden uns dann beim naechsten mal treffen  :Wink: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Schade Andrej. Hätte mich gerne mal wieder mit Dir über Java ausgetauscht  :Smile: 

Btw.: Installier mal wieder nen Jabber-Client ^^

Ich bring dann morgen "Verstärkung" mit.

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich bedanke mich noch einmal recht herzlich für das nette Treffen  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Auch wenn ich wohl nicht auf viel Resonanz treffen werde, möchte ich doch noch mal einen Versuch wagen, ein letztes Treffen (für mich) zu planen.

Wie schaut eure Motivation aus, im Juni sich erneut zusammen zu setzen?

----------

## Wolle

Ich fand das letzte Treffen sehr schön und bin durchaus motiviert. Ich stelle auch gern wieder meine Terrasse zur Verfügung.

Termine gibt's bei mir noch reichlich. Außer dem Wochenende 25. / 26. 06. ist noch alles frei. Ich will dieses Jahr mal auf den Linuxtag nach Karlsruhe.

----------

## MatzeOne

Freue mich, Wolle  :Smile: 

Das Wochenende wär bei mir auch in Ordnung.

Zum Linuxtag nach Karlsruhe möchte ich auch fahren.

----------

## firex

bei mir siehts erst gut aus. bin grade aus dem urlaub. wuerde euch gerne treffen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Das Wochenende wär bei mir auch in Ordnung.

 

Da frag ich mich, hast du mich nicht verstanden, oder versteh ich dich jetzt nicht - ich meinte alle Wochenenden, bloß nicht das nach dem Linuxtag - ach egal.

Ich mache jetzt mal Nagel mit Kopf: Samstag, 11.06.2005, 15:00 bei mir. Die Adresse steht hier

----------

## MatzeOne

Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt, was ich da geschrieben hab ^^

11.6. passt  :Smile: 

Wenn's recht ist bring ich den Dennis wieder mit und noch einen Freund, der sich demnächst Gentoo auf seinen nagelneuen Acer installieren möchte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wolle

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Wenn's recht ist bring ich den Dennis wieder mit und noch einen Freund, der sich demnächst Gentoo auf seinen nagelneuen Acer installieren möchte 

 

Klar doch, ist ja Platz genug da. Und mit ein paar Leuten mehr, wird's ja nicht uninteressanter. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn firex auch Zeit hätte. Das hat ja letztes Mal leider nicht geklappt.

----------

## firex

geht klar. am 11 bei dir. habt ihr bier oder so mitgebracht letztes mal?

uebrigends mein kusen hatte vor kurzem neue restorant im rahlstedt gekauft(schon der zweite)

man konnte auch bei ihm was machen, die preise werden fuer gentooianer entsrechend reduziert(zu einkaufpreisen).

ich war aber leider noch nicht da, und weiss nicht ob man da ne ecke findet wo man rauchverbot machen kann.

sonntag gehe ich mal hin und guck es mal an.

schoenes wochenende.

----------

## noleti

Mal wieder ein Comment aus dem Land des Schnees  :Wink: 

Freut mich das ihr die Treffen immernoch macht, ich komme Ende August wieder und werde dann für einige Wochen in maburg sein, bevors für nen Monat nach Paris geht -Hoffentlich treff ich euch mal wieder!

Meinem Laptop gehts auch gut, bis auf die gerade verreckte Festplatte, aber dafür hat man ja Backups, nicht wahr Matze  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 :Embarassed:  Ich mach immer noch keine Backups, Ole.

Ich komm dann auch sicher noch das eine oder andere Mal in die schönste Stadt Deutschlands, so dass wir uns sicher noch sehen werden.

Viel Spaß noch in Kanada.

----------

## firex

 :Embarassed:  ich mach auch keine backups  :Embarassed: 

mir ist beim strato server auch die festplate abgeschmiert.

ich konnte aber alles noch retten auf den bachup server

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ich werde mich auch sehr freuen wenn wir uns alle wiedersehen werden.

mit warmen gruss nach kanada.

firex

----------

## noleti

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59886

Nett, dann bin ich auch wieder da!

/edit:

Matze, hab bei mir jetzt auch endlich mal dual screen mit xinerama ausprobiert, und es ging sofort! (mit kleiner geklauter xorg.conf  :Smile:  ) Echt nett, warum habe ich das nicht schon immer benutzt?

----------

## MatzeOne

Keine Ahnung Ole, ich benutz seit langem Nvidia TwinView  :Very Happy: 

Aber Xinerama hat auch seinen Reiz.

War die letzten Tage wieder in Hessen unterwegs. Hab mich bei T-Systems für den Kooperativen Studiengang Informatik in Darmstadt beworben. Sieht gut aus, denke ich. Entscheidung erwarte ich Ende nächster Woche, also vielleicht gibt's was zu feiern  :Wink: 

Wir denken an Dich, Ole  :Very Happy: 

Btw, schon gesehen?: http://code.google.com/summerofcode.html

Freu mich auf das Treffen.

----------

## exp-soft

hm... wie läuft den das so auf so nen Treffen ab? und wo in HH finden die denn statt?

/me kommt auch aus Hamburg und hätte ggf auch mal interesse an so einem Treffen  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Adresse: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2310478.html#2310478

Wie's abläuft bestimmen die Teilnehmer immer selber vor Ort  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

ping?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *bmichaelsen wrote:*   

> ping?

 

pong  :Very Happy: 

kommste auch?

----------

## MatzeOne

Heute ist es wieder so weit!

Nicht vergessen: 15 Uhr bei Wolle!

Ich bring mein Heizlüfter und Getränke auch mit  :Wink: 

Ist ja schließlich erstmal das letzte Mal für mich *schnüff*

Neuling Bernhard muss leider arbeiten und von Dennis hab ich seit Donnerstag nichts mehr gehört. Der wollte sich eigentlich melden und dann auch wieder vorbeikommen. Na ja, mal schaun. Ansonsten ist ja der "elitäre" Kreis dabei - bis wohl leider auf so ein paar verrückte Physiker und so'n Hamburger in Kanada (der entschuldigt ist  :Wink: ). Wo seid ihr?!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Wolle

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Heute ist es wieder so weit!
> 
> Nicht vergessen: 15 Uhr bei Wolle!
> 
> Ich bring mein Heizlüfter und Getränke auch mit 
> ...

 

Also ich bin gerade hier. Da ist nachher auch der Treffpunkt. Max-Brauer-Allee 184a, bei Küchenberg / Thiess klingeln. Ich wohne ganz oben. Telefon 40134748.

Es verspricht schön warm und mollig zu werden - und was zu trinken gibt es auch  :Very Happy: 

Lockt das nicht noch den einen oder anderen hinterm Ofen hervor? - Hinweis an alle nicht-Hamburger: Den Sommer hatten wir letzte Woche, die Heizperiode hat hier wieder begonnen  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bis nachher,  :Smile: 

Wolle

----------

## codejunky

Tag,

ich habe lange nicht mehr in diesen Thread geschaut, dachte da würde nicht viel passieren, aber das ist ja anders hat sich gerade herausgestellt. 

Beim nächsten Treffen wäre ich auch mit dabei. Find ich ja lustig, dass ein Treffen im Cafe Ole stattgefunden hat, ich wohne nämlich auch in Rahlstedt.

Nun bekomme ich ja eine Mail bei jedem weiteren Posting, kann also nichts verpassen  :Smile: .

Gruß

Jan

----------

## MatzeOne

Moin moin.

Bin gerade mal wieder in Hamburg. Bin zum 1.7. ja nach Hessen gezogen. Bin für ein paar Tage noch hier.

@codejunky: Es waren einige Treffen im Cafe Ole, nicht nur eins  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firex

schade dass du von uns wegezogen bist. aber gut, dass du jetzt dein studiumplatz hast und studieren kannst.

----------

## MatzeOne

leider nicht, weil's da ein überraschendes ereignis gab, was das verhindert hat  :Sad: 

aber das wär eher was für nen privaten plausch.

das hat mir jedenfalls auch den besuch auf den linuxtagen versaut.

----------

## MatzeOne

Na ohne mich scheint ja tote Hose zu sein  :Wink: 

Ich bin bis 29. Oktober Abends noch und wieder in Hamburg und dann ab November bis Anfang nächsten Jahres. Wäre sehr dafür mal wieder ein Treffen zu machen. Ole ist wohl auch wieder im Lande, oder?

----------

## codejunky

Wie, wann, wo?

Wenns es dort Wlan und Strom gibt bin ich prinzipiell dabei  :Smile: .

Gruß

Jan

----------

## noleti

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Na ohne mich scheint ja tote Hose zu sein 
> 
> Ich bin bis 29. Oktober Abends noch und wieder in Hamburg und dann ab November bis Anfang nächsten Jahres. Wäre sehr dafür mal wieder ein Treffen zu machen. Ole ist wohl auch wieder im Lande, oder?

 

Naja, fast. Ich bin im Moment bis Mitte Oktober in Paris... wäre dann natürlich für ein Treffen zu haben

----------

## MatzeOne

Mitte Oktober werd ich in Thailand sein  :Smile: 

Bin dafür, dass wir uns dann Anfang November treffen.

----------

## firex

ende oktober - anfang november bin ich in indonesien und in singapur, (test des tsunamifruehwarnszstems)

 :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *firex wrote:*   

> ende oktober - anfang november bin ich in indonesien und in singapur, (test des tsunamifruehwarnszstems)
> 
> 

 

Also bringt diesmal jeder Urlaubsfotos mit   :Laughing: 

Also eher Mitte November ^^

Haste was von Wolle gehört?

Oder was von Frank oder Björn?

----------

## DFanick

Ping!

Hier ist ein Hamburger (bzw. Norderstedter) mehr!

Vielleicht komme ich auch mal vorbei.

Dirk

ps: Kommen da auch Frauen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rojaro

Moin,

wollt mal fragen ob demnächst mal wieder ein Treffen in HH geplant is und wenn ja, wo.

- rojaro -

----------

## nic0000

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> wollt mal fragen ob demnächst mal wieder ein Treffen in HH geplant is und wenn ja, wo.
> 
> - rojaro -

 

Das ist genau auch meine Frage  :Smile: 

nico

----------

## codejunky

Das ist auch meine Frage.

Es muss ein Ort sein, wo es Wlan/Internet, Strom fürn Laptop und gutes Essen gibt.

Also macht mal Vorschläge.

Gruß

Jan

----------

## rojaro

Hi again,

Wie es scheint ist das Interesse an einem neuen Treffen nicht sehr gross oder irre ich mich?

Also ein nettes Lokal wird sich wohl schon finden lassen und auf Internet kann ich auch verzichten, aber wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre, gibt es eine nette Pizzeria in der Nähe vom Schlump und dort ist auch ein offenes WLAN (is zwar nicht von der Pizzeria selbst, aber die FH strahlt da wohl rüber).

- rojaro -

----------

## nic0000

Hallihallo

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> Wie es scheint ist das Interesse an einem neuen Treffen nicht sehr gross oder irre ich mich?

 

Sieht ganz so aus...

Also ich würde schon gerne die "HH Gentoo underground & undercover scene" mir mal angucken...  :Wink: 

grüße

nico

----------

## firex

einige von "HH Gentoo underground & undercover scene" haben sich eine zeitlang sich regelmessig getroffen. jetzt sind wir zeitweilich nicht mehr in Hamburg. MatzeOne ist umgezogen, noleti war in kanada und zuletzt in Paris, ich habe jetzt leider auch keine Zeit. also jungs, macht einen Termin und Platz fest. tirfft euch und berichtet was darueber. ich muss aber auch sagen, dass es sich immer in dem Forum  viele gemeldet haben, sind aber nur wenige gekommen. ich wuensche mir es werden mehr dazukommen dann wird es richtig interesant werden. aleine in dem treffpukt zu sitzen macht es wenig spass. spaeter werde ich mich auch zu euch anschliessen.

----------

## codejunky

Ich habe einen IRC-Kanal auf Freenode aufgemacht.

Server: irc.freenode.net

Kanal: #gentoo-treffen

Also wer Interesse hat, kann ja mail joinen.

----------

## codejunky

Also, die Resonanz auf den Kanal ist sehr gering, also es hat keiner gejoined...

Ich habe das Gefühl Rojaro und ich sind die Einzigen die wirklich an einem Treffen interessiert sind. 

Es gibt ja auch irgendwie eine Hamburger Gentoo User Group, www.glughh.de.

Aber ich denke das Thema ist erstmal begraben.

Gruß

Jan

----------

## noleti

ich bin wieder da und habe Interesse... wie ich auch schon weiter oben geschrieben habe. Bislang hatten wir uns häufiger entweder im Schachcafe getroffen (S-Bahn Rübenkamp) oder auch im Cafe Olé in Rahlstedt, weil das für uns jeweils gut zu erreichen war. Ich bin jedoch auch mobil genug um nach SChlump zu fahren  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> Also, die Resonanz auf den Kanal ist sehr gering, also es hat keiner gejoined...

 

Ooops! Ähh .. weisst du, viel zu tun und so... äh  *rausräd*

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Gefühl Rojaro und ich sind die Einzigen die wirklich an einem Treffen interessiert sind. 

 

Ne das ist wohl nicht so, anderseits zieht sich hier das alles so in die länge, daß ich wahrscheinlich wider in Isambul wohne bis es mal wieder ein Treffen gibt.  :Sad: 

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> Es gibt ja auch irgendwie eine Hamburger Gentoo User Group, www.glughh.de.

 

Die mit einem Link genau in diesen Thread verweist  :Wink: 

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> Aber ich denke das Thema ist erstmal begraben.

 

Zeit mal das Thema auszubuddeln.

Was ich persönlich brauche:

1)

Das Treffen sollte irgendwo in der City stattfinden. Alle haben es dann gleich weit. Solche locations wie Poppenbüttel, Harburg oder Flensburg machen mich nicht an.

2)

Auf Internet und Laptop kann ich verzichten,ich will ja Leute kennen lernen und nicht Nachhilfestunden geben bzw. bekommen. Dafür kann man dann Themenabende veranstalten mit voranmledung und Privat, da weniger Leute. Ich würde mich sogar für ein Laptop verbot aussprechen und eher in einem Internet Cafe sich treffen  

3)

mindistens 14 Tage im vorraus angekündigt, und am besten 1 Woche und dann 2 Tage noch mal erinnert. Ich vergesse selbst mein eigenes Begräbnis. 

4)

WE ist glaube ich Pflicht. Es muss nicht mal Abends sein.

5)

ich habe bestimmt etwas vergessen

6)

ah ja, es ist mir egal ob ich 2 oder 20 Leute treffe.

Naja, hoffentlich habe ich jetzt niemanden geärgert aber es ist mir einfach zu viel die 2000 vorherigen Posts durchzugehen.  :Smile: 

grüße

nico

----------

## firex

So wie es sich bei mir etnwickelt, kann ich wieder an dem  Treffen teilnehmen. Als einer der sich immer (fast) an den Treffen teilgenommen habe, schlage ich Cafe Ole im Rahstedt vor. Also am Sonntag 30 Oktober um 15:00 Caffee Ole. Ole, ich feue mich dich wieder zu sehen.  :Wink: 

ach ja die web siete. die gehoert Jan, ihn haben wir auch lange nicht mehr gesehen. Und wo sind bitte schoen die "verrueckte" Physiker??? macht mindestens ein pips  :Very Happy: 

und noch was cafe ole ist auch hier praesentiert http://www.schlemmerinfo.de/deu/r/hamburg/kategorien/europa/italien/2829/

----------

## noleti

Hi firex, schön was von dir zu hören  :Smile: 

@nic0000: Bislang haben wir auch nie nur mit unseren Notebooks rumgespielt oder während des Treffens nen Kernel kompiliert - sondern uns unterhalten. Das Cafe Ole ist mit der R10 vom HBF in 15 min zu erreichen - und auf jeden Fall für mich super da ich gleich um die Ecke wohne. Internet gibts da keins denke ich  :Wink: 

----------

## GrannySmith01

hi, auch ich würde gern mal ein paar Gentoo-User kennenlernen

leider kann ich diese Woche nicht mehr (Diplomarbeit, Abgabe 1.11.)

wie oft ist denn mit solchen Treffen zu rechnen?

mfg

----------

## nic0000

 *noleti wrote:*   

> @nic0000: Bislang haben wir auch nie nur mit unseren Notebooks rumgespielt oder während des Treffens nen Kernel kompiliert - sondern uns unterhalten. 

 

Das finde ich sehr gut.

 *noleti wrote:*   

> Das Cafe Ole ist mit der R10 vom HBF in 15 min zu erreichen - und auf jeden Fall für mich super da ich gleich um die Ecke wohne. 

 

Wie schön für dich   :Razz: 

Rahlstedt - gehört das noch zu HH? Verdammt, wieso nicht Wedel? Ist doch auch hübsch da. Egal, ich versuche mal etwas Burgstraße zu organisieren. Wird aber eher etwas für das nächste oder übernächste Treffen.

 *noleti wrote:*   

> Internet gibts da keins denke ich  

 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein Internet Hasser oder so  :Wink: 

Also wenn mich jetzt nur noch jemand rechtzeitig daran erinnert, dann bin ich glücklich  :Smile: 

----------

## firex

wir haben bischer uns jeden monat getroffen.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *noleti wrote:*   

> Hi firex, schön was von dir zu hören 
> 
> @nic0000: Bislang haben wir auch nie nur mit unseren Notebooks rumgespielt oder während des Treffens nen Kernel kompiliert - sondern uns unterhalten. Das Cafe Ole ist mit der R10 vom HBF in 15 min zu erreichen - und auf jeden Fall für mich super da ich gleich um die Ecke wohne. Internet gibts da keins denke ich 

 

Bei Wolle hab ich mit seiner Hilfe eine von ihm erworbene WLAN-Karte konfiguriert. Der Schwerpunkt war aber natürlich auch wieder das Gespräch (auch über nicht-Linux-Themen).

Ich habe Wolle als Gastgeber immer sehr genossen, man muss beachten, dass ein Treffen mit ihm nur da stattfinden kann, wo es rauchfrei ist. Ich möchte ihn nicht ausschließen.

@codejunky: Wenn du wirklich an einem Treffen interessiert bist, wieso hast du dich nicht informiert (über dieses Forum), wieso einige Leute zur Zeit hier nicht so aktiv sind? Ein Channel aufmachen geht fix. Zu sagen, die Resonanz ist sehr gering, obwohl man doch so viel getan hat (/j #gentoo-treffen) finde ich etwas billig - so kommt es jedenfalls rüber.

Wie firex schon erwähnte, hat Jan die Seite www.glughh.de eingerichtet, kam dann aber ohne Meldung zu späteren Treffen nicht mehr. Mit Schwund ist zu rechnen.

Ich persönlich bin heute von meiner Thailand-Reise zurückgekommen und melde mein Interesse und Verfügbarkeit für Treffen im Hamburger Raum bis Ende Januar an.

----------

## firex

ah ich habe es wieder vergessen, dass wolle das rauch nicht abkann. sorry wolle. dann lass uns bei wolle treffen wenn er noch heute zustimmt. wenn er nicht kann, koennen wir dann bei Cafe Ole uns alle wieder treffen. schachcafe geht auch. es wird morgen auch gutes wetter werden.

----------

## firex

es hat sich also bisher leider keiner gemeldet. also ich komm auch dann nicht. lassen wir uns naechste woche treffen.

----------

## MatzeOne

falls sich heute nichts mehr ergeben sollte ja  :Smile: 

du hast ja meine handy-nummer  :Smile: 

----------

## nic0000

 *firex wrote:*   

> es hat sich also bisher leider keiner gemeldet. also ich komm auch dann nicht. lassen wir uns naechste woche treffen.

 

Ich wurde heute mal wieder zum Notfall gerufen. Habe ich etwas verpasst?

grüße

nico

----------

## firex

nein.  :Smile: 

----------

## nic0000

 *firex wrote:*   

> nein. 

 

Nächste Woche? Gilt das als gesichert oder war das nur so ein Vorschlag?

grüße

nico

----------

## firex

kommst Du naechste woche? ich komme auch M1 kommt denke ich auch, vielleicht Wolle meldet sich. dann koennen wir das treffpunkt festlegen.

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich werde auch kommen  :Smile: 

----------

## rojaro

Wann? Cafe Ole? Schach Cafe?

- rojaro -

----------

## firex

wenn wolle sich nicht meldet dann Cafe Ole am 6.11.2005 um 15:00.

----------

## MatzeOne

In Ordnung - ich werde da sein

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich wollte nur noch mal daran erinnern, dass wir uns am Sonntag treffen. Zur Not rede ich mit firex halt über Asien  :Wink: 

----------

## rojaro

Werd auch da sein :)

----------

## firex

also heute in 2 stunden in cafe ole. ich komme auch.

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich werd auch gleich losgehen. Wir sehen uns   :Cool: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> Werd auch da sein 

 

aber mal wieder nicht am treffpunkt  :Wink: 

----------

## PaulCompton

Habe diese Thread gerade gefunden. Mein "small town" heißt Norderstedt. Ich kenne auch ein Gentoo User in Wandsbek. Wenn wir mit euch treffen wollen würden, wo, wann - und dürfen wir?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Habe diese Thread gerade gefunden. Mein "small town" heißt Norderstedt. Ich kenne auch ein Gentoo User in Wandsbek. Wenn wir mit euch treffen wollen würden, wo, wann - und dürfen wir?

 

Da: Als Treffpunkte haben sich bewährt: Das Schachcafé, das Café Olé in Rahlstedt und Wolles Wohnung.

Zeitpunkt: Im Dezember noch?

Ihr dürft, seid sogar herzlichst eingeladen  :Smile: 

----------

## firex

hallo, ich bin wieder da. wir koennen uns mal wieder treffen. wo bist Du M1? Du bist bis jetzt der einzige der das Versprechen hält und kommt! wollen wir uns wieder (gentoo/asien) treffen?

 :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Gerne doch  :Smile: 

Aber wahrscheinlich wohl doch erst nächstes Jahr. Wie's aussieht bin ich ab morgen Nachmittag in Geesthacht und am Freitag in München mit Freunden Ski fahren. Am 2.1. komm ich dann wieder und ab 3.1. muss ich erstmal arbeiten. Aber können uns gerne im Januar wieder treffen  :Smile: 

Liebe Grüße,

Matze

----------

## firex

den Januar hatte ich auch gemeint  :Very Happy: 

guten rutsch ins neue Jahr  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *firex wrote:*   

> den Januar hatte ich auch gemeint 
> 
> guten rutsch ins neue Jahr 

 

Ja, rutschig isses draußen ^^

Dir auch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PaulCompton

Ich komme gern zum Treff in Februar! z.Zt. bin ich in Australien unterwegs. Hier ist es nicht so rutschig, aber dafür riechen wir jeden Tag Waldbrand...

----------

## Jokey_

Habt ihr schon nen Termin für das nächste Treffen?

Würde auch gern mal vorbeischneuen  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

M1 wann kannst Du?

----------

## MatzeOne

Für mich wäre es gut, wenn wir uns am 4. oder 18. Februar treffen könnten.

----------

## firex

wie ist es mit sonntag? 5 oder 19? ich finde es besser sich am sonntag zu treffen als am samstag. man muss nicht einkaufen und so was.

----------

## MatzeOne

Sonntags ist bei mir schlecht, da hab ich Tai Chi, Kickboxen und Modern Arnis. Wir können uns dann aber auch Sonntag dann so ab 20 Uhr im Café Olè treffen, das würde auch gehen, weil ich Montags nicht arbeiten muss   :Very Happy: 

----------

## firex

ok, dann lass uns am samstag treffen. sagst du bitte wann es dir am besten passt?

----------

## MatzeOne

Der 18. wäre für mich besser.

Nach der Arbeit - sprich: nach 12 Uhr  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

Am 18. könnte ich auch. Wenn wir eine rauchfreie Umgebung finden, bin ich gern dabei.

Ich bin inzwischen umgezogen, und meine jetzige Bude ist deutlich klein - ab fünf Leuten wird's langsam eng; bei sieben ist es spätestens voll. Wär schon nicht so schlecht wenn wir einen anderen geeigneten Treffpunkt finden könnten.

----------

## PaulCompton

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Am 18. könnte ich auch. Wenn wir eine rauchfreie Umgebung finden, bin ich gern dabei.
> 
> Ich bin inzwischen umgezogen, und meine jetzige Bude ist deutlich klein - ab fünf Leuten wird's langsam eng; bei sieben ist es spätestens voll. Wär schon nicht so schlecht wenn wir einen anderen geeigneten Treffpunkt finden könnten.

 

Mit Treffpunkt kann ich diesmal nicht helfen, obwohl vielleicht künftig. Was wird gebraucht? - ich kenne einen Ort wo es gemütlich sein könnte, aber da gibt es keinen Internetanschluss... Bin am 18. gern dabei.

----------

## Wolle

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Mit Treffpunkt kann ich diesmal nicht helfen, obwohl vielleicht künftig. Was wird gebraucht? - ich kenne einen Ort wo es gemütlich sein könnte, aber da gibt es keinen Internetanschluss... Bin am 18. gern dabei.

 

Es wird eine rauchfreie Umgebung gebraucht. Sonst habe ich sofort Asthma.

Internetanschluss bring ich mit   :Wink: 

----------

## noleti

mich gibts übrigens auch noch - hab irgenwie keine Benachrichtigungen zu diesem Thread mehr bekommen, und dann vergessen mal nachzuschaun. Hoffentlich gehts jetzt wieder - hätte z.B. am 18. eigentlich auch Zeit

----------

## firex

ich komme dann auch.

----------

## MatzeOne

Wunderbar, dann brauchen wir nur noch ne geeignete (rauchfreie) Location. Irgendwelche Ideen?

Ach ja. Mein Laptop hätte ich vielleicht auch mal wieder mitgenommen, wäre nicht der TFT von diesem nun auch kaputt gegangen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Über Belinea/Maxdata kann ich auf Wunsch auch noch ablästern   :Laughing:  (naja... eigentlich nicht so witzig ^^)

----------

## firex

Wolle,

kennst Du vielleicht solche Locations? Bei mir in der Firma geht z.Zt. nicht.

----------

## PaulCompton

 *firex wrote:*   

> Wolle,
> 
> kennst Du vielleicht solche Locations? Bei mir in der Firma geht z.Zt. nicht.

 

Meine Kirchengemeinde (bin im Vorstand) hat Gemeinderäume, die theoretisch *zur Miete* verfügbar stehen würden, da gibt es aber wie gesagt keine Telefon/Internetverbindung außer Handy bzw. UMTS. Aber dafür rauchfrei. Ich könnte fragen, wie wenig die Miete sein würde. Natürlich müssten wir uns dann selbe um Erfrischungen kümmern... Soll ich fragen?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

>  *firex wrote:*   Wolle,
> 
> kennst Du vielleicht solche Locations? Bei mir in der Firma geht z.Zt. nicht. 
> 
> Meine Kirchengemeinde (bin im Vorstand) hat Gemeinderäume, die theoretisch *zur Miete* verfügbar stehen würden, da gibt es aber wie gesagt keine Telefon/Internetverbindung außer Handy bzw. UMTS. Aber dafür rauchfrei. Ich könnte fragen, wie wenig die Miete sein würde. Natürlich müssten wir uns dann selbe um Erfrischungen kümmern... Soll ich fragen?

 

fragen kostet nichts  :Wink: 

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

>  *PaulCompton wrote:*   
> 
> Meine Kirchengemeinde (bin im Vorstand) hat Gemeinderäume, die theoretisch *zur Miete* verfügbar stehen würden, da gibt es aber wie gesagt keine Telefon/Internetverbindung außer Handy bzw. UMTS. Aber dafür rauchfrei. Ich könnte fragen, wie wenig die Miete sein würde. Natürlich müssten wir uns dann selbe um Erfrischungen kümmern... Soll ich fragen? 
> 
> fragen kostet nichts 

 

Also, gefragt habe ich, und es geht ganz ohne Probleme. Da gibt es auch eine kleine Küche, wir müssen nur so sauber lassen, wie wir alles finden. Von Miete ist nicht die Rede, nur eine angemessene Spende für die Heizung - d.h., die muss innerhalb von 12 Monaten rundrum erneuert werden, also wenn jeder vielleicht ¤5 da beitragen könnte, wäre das nicht schlecht. Aber verpflichtet ist keine.

Adresse:

Kreuzkirche

(Evangelish-methodistische Kirche)

Röntgenstr. 1 (Ecke Alsterkrugchaussee)

Hamburg-Fuhlsbüttel

Die Kirche steht fast gegenüber vom Flughafen und direkt gegenüber von Philips, kann man auch gut mit der 110 Bus von Ohlsdorf (alle 10 Minuten) erreichen, Haltestelle Röntgenstr. Da fahren auch der 39 und der 292. Haupteingang von der Kirche selbst ist in der Alsterkrugchaussee, aber an der Röntgenstr. gibt es ein Einfahrt und ein Parkplatz. Da auf dem Gelände steht ein alte Villa, das ehemalige Pfarrhaus, genau an der klein Parkplatz. In diesem Haus treffen wir uns dann. Um wieviel Uhr soll es sein?

Nochmal zu betonen: es gibt Strom, Licht, Wärme, Küche, Toiletten, Tische und Stühle, dafür aber weder Rauch noch Internetanschluss.

Ich freue mich darauf. Ein Kumpel, der ebenfalls mit Gentoo lebt und arbeitet, kommt auch. Wieviel sonst?

----------

## Wolle

Dann sind wir schon Drei   :Smile: 

Das Internet bringe ich mit. Da hab' ich auch gleich ein Thema: NAT-Router unter Gentoo konfigurieren. Damit ich mir nicht jedesmal die Peinlichkeit antun muss, dass mein Router unter SuSE läuft - nur weil ich das mit Gentoo mal wieder nicht hingekriegt habe. Vielleicht hat ja einer Ahnung davon.

Ich freue mich auf das Treffen - Zeitvorschlag: 15:00 Uhr.

----------

## PaulCompton

ab 15 Uhr geht für uns beide. Später wäre auch möglich, früher eher nicht.

----------

## MatzeOne

Spät am Abend wär mir diesmal viel lieber, wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt.

Hab gestern nämlich von nem Lehrgang erfahren, der auch an dem Tag stattfinden soll.

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Spät am Abend wär mir diesmal viel lieber, wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt.
> 
> Hab gestern nämlich von nem Lehrgang erfahren, der auch an dem Tag stattfinden soll.

 

solange wir bis spätestens 2130 fertig sind, geht es für mich: ich bin an dem Sonntag morgen dran in der Gemeinde, soll mich halt ein wenig Schlaf gönnen!  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> solange wir bis spätestens 2130 fertig sind, geht es für mich

 

Halb Zehn ist für mich auch Daddeldu. 

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Hab gestern nämlich von nem Lehrgang erfahren, der auch an dem Tag stattfinden soll.

 

Wann kannst du denn am Treffpunkt sein?

----------

## MatzeOne

Hmmm... Na gut, werd ich halt später kommen.

Ich weiss noch nicht wie lang der Lehrgang geht. Werde ich heute (wahscheinlich) in Erfahrung bringen (können).

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Na gut, werd ich halt später kommen.
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht wie lang der Lehrgang geht. Werde ich heute (wahscheinlich) in Erfahrung bringen (können).

 

Sag einfach Bescheid. Ich schlage voraussichtlich vor, wir treffen uns gegen 18.30 oder 19 Uhr, aber bin für alles offen. Wie gesagt, nur bis 21.30 kann ich bleiben, und da ich abschliessen muss...  :Wink: 

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Na gut, werd ich halt später kommen.
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht wie lang der Lehrgang geht. Werde ich heute (wahscheinlich) in Erfahrung bringen (können).

 

Na? Gibt's was neues?

Ich mache denn um 1830 auf...

----------

## MatzeOne

Ist noch nicht klar, ob ich das Auto von meinem Vater bekomm, deswegen weiß ich noch nicht, wann ich da sein werde. Aber 18:30 könnte bei mir klappen.

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Ist noch nicht klar, ob ich das Auto von meinem Vater bekomm, deswegen weiß ich noch nicht, wann ich da sein werde. Aber 18:30 könnte bei mir klappen.

 

Cool.

Leider bringe ich kein fertigen Gentoo System mit, da mein Server gerade gestorben ist, mein Desktop sich mit einem rebuild beschäftigt, und mein Notebook was anderes darauf hat. Dafür aber bringe ich den Server und ein neu Mainboard und Prozessor, und installiere ich alles neu... also, ein Gentoo Install bei der Treff kann auch nicht schaden.

Bis morgen!

----------

## MatzeOne

Wird mal wieder Zeit, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Wird mal wieder Zeit, oder? 

 

Das stimmt.

Vorschläge? (ich könnte ab Ende nächste Woche, aber Do und Fr sind für mich immer unmöglich)

----------

## MatzeOne

Bei mir passt es immer am besten Samstag Abends.

Wie wäre es mit dem 10.6.?

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Bei mir passt es immer am besten Samstag Abends.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem 10.6.?

 

An dem Wochenende ist es nicht so günstig für mich, da ich Besuch habe... und an dem Samstag darauf auch.

24.6 wäre vielleicht machbar.

----------

## MatzeOne

Okay, 24.6. soll mir Recht sein  :Smile: 

----------

## Wolle

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> 24.6 wäre vielleicht machbar.

 

Wovon hängt das ab?

Also können tät ich ja am 24.06., wollen auch und freuen auf das nächste Treffen mach ich jetzt schon mal   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PaulCompton

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *PaulCompton wrote:*   24.6 wäre vielleicht machbar. 
> 
> Wovon hängt das ab?
> 
> Also können tät ich ja am 24.06., wollen auch und freuen auf das nächste Treffen mach ich jetzt schon mal  

 

Tut mir Leid, musste erst eine Erkältung abarbeiten bevor ich wieder ans Rechner ginge. Und am 24.6 kann ich jetzt auch nicht - das unwahrscheinliche hat sich doch ergeben, ich kriege wieder aus England an dem Tag Besuch.

Ich könnte vielleicht den Zimmer freikriegen für den Abend, wenn es euch hilft, oder wir suchen doch einen anderen Tag.

----------

## Wolle

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Und am 24.6 kann ich jetzt auch nicht - das unwahrscheinliche hat sich doch ergeben, ich kriege wieder aus England an dem Tag Besuch.

 

Mach doch einfach mal einen Vorschlag, wann du den kannst. Ich hätte dich schon gern dabei.

Wegen

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Bei mir passt es immer am besten Samstag Abends.

 böte sich ein Samstag Abends an.

Ich mach mal ein paar Vorschläge:

1.8., 8.8., 15.8., 22.8., 29.8., 5.9., 12.9., 19.9., 26.9.

----------

## PaulCompton

Mach doch einfach mal einen Vorschlag, wann du den kannst. Ich hätte dich schon gern dabei.

Wegen

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Bei mir passt es immer am besten Samstag Abends.

 böte sich ein Samstag Abends an.

Ich mach mal ein paar Vorschläge:

1.8., 8.8., 15.8., 22.8., 29.8., 5.9., 12.9., 19.9., 26.9.[/quote]

 :Smile: 

/\.8/.7/ &&

/\.9/.8/

oder?

Wenn es um Samstäge geht kann ich echt erst ab dem 8.7. 15.7 wäre aber das Beste.

----------

## Wolle

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /\.8/.7/ &&
> 
> /\.9/.8/
> ...

 

Oh Gott, wie peinlich   :Embarassed: 

Ja natürlich, ich bin mit dem Monat ins Schleudern gekommen.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Macht doch einfach mal einen Termin aus. Bei mir sind die Samstage noch weitestgehend frei.

----------

## MatzeOne

Wie wäre es mit dem ersten Samstag im Juli - also der 1.7.? Der ist bei mir noch frei und ich würde den dann auch freihalten wollen  :Smile: 

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mit dem ersten Samstag im Juli - also der 1.7.? Der ist bei mir noch frei und ich würde den dann auch freihalten wollen 

 

Da bin ich auf einem Hochzeit in Berlin  :Sad: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Nach Berlin müsste ich auch mal wieder  :Smile: 

8.7.?

----------

## PaulCompton

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Nach Berlin müsste ich auch mal wieder 
> 
> 8.7.?

 

glaube ich jetzt nicht ...

kommenden Samstag? also 22.7

da bin ich in der Stadt, konnte ein paar Std tagsüber oder am Abend frei machen. Man könnte auch bei mir zu Hause an dem Wochenende, obwohl es ziemlich weit Weg ist - Norderstedt. Da gibt es neben Essen und Trinken auch 8MB Internet und 11MB WLAN... Sonst in der Kirche wie letztes Mal.

Sorry, war in letzte Zeit viel unterwegs und viel durcheinander !

----------

## nic0000

Moin

Ich würde gerne mal an einem Treffen der Hamburger Gentoo Community teilnehmen, leider hat mich bis jetzt abgeschreckt immer deshalb aus Hamburg raus, sprich nach Rahlstedt, fahren zu müssen.

Bekannte von mir betreiben eine Art WG/Verein/Kultur/Veranstalltungszentrum. Es ist eine paar 100mq grosses Loft welches für Konzerte und ähnliches genutzt wird un in der Wendenstr. nähe Berliner Tor liegt.

Ich habe mal schüchtern angefragt wie die das finden würden wenn sich Nerds und Geeks dort regelmässig dort Treffen würden. Sie haben generell nichts gegen sollange die Nerds nicht beissen und die Geeks stubenrein sind sowie ihnen keine Arbeit machen und ihren Kühlschrank nicht plündern (sondern womöglich füllen  :Wink: ).

Was wird geboten? 

Internet mit Wlan

Ein Konferenztisch

Ein Beamer (gegen bares da so ein Luxus teuerding für Filme)

Küche (So zum richtig Kochen können)

Mein Wunsch währe es so ein HH Gentoo Treffen mindestens einmal pro Monat fest zu installieren. Wenn bedarf vorliegt auch mal ein WE Workshop oder ähnliches.

Da ich noch nie auf einen HH Gentoo Treffen war, mit wievielen Leutchen muss ich da so rechnen? Sind das mehr als 3?   :Twisted Evil: 

Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## PaulCompton

nico, das klingt alles sehr interessant. Persönlich hätte ich nichts dagegen, außer daß es für mich dann doch viel fahrerei bedeuten würde. Nach Fuhlsbüttel (Ort des letzten Treffens) komme ich mit dem Öffentlichen sehr leicht (da ich nicht immer ein Auto zur Verfügung habe) und innerhalb von 40 Minuten. Nach Berliner Tor dauert es noch 20 Minuten länger. Aber gut, ich bin flexibel. Es muss sich nicht alles um mir drehen! Und die Einrichtungen klingen ja ziemlich gut.

Wichtig ist, daß es in den Räumen überhaupt nicht geraucht wird; eine von uns wird sonst nicht dabei sein können.

Beim letzten Treff (mein einzige) waren wir doch nur zur Dritt, aber ich glaube, das ist nicht immer so. Und muss nicht so bleiben.

Also, ich bin nicht dagegen, wenn wir uns an Berliner Tor treffen. Sonst kann ich weiterhin die Kirche in Fuhlsbüttel anbieten, und am kommenden Wochenende mein Arbeitszimmer zu Hause (aber in Norderstedt...)

----------

## nic0000

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Wichtig ist, daß es in den Räumen überhaupt nicht geraucht wird; eine von uns wird sonst nicht dabei sein können.

 Was ist damit gemeint? Die machen dort Konzerte und ähnliches, das ist kein steriler Raum oder ähnliches wenn das gemeint ist. Wenn wir nicht rauchen sollen, das ist wohl machbar. Ansonsten ist das im ersten Stockwerk ohne Fahrstuhl mit vielen Treppen, also nicht gerade ein Paradis für Rollstuhl fahrer (wo wir schon bei solchen Sachen sind). 

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Beim letzten Treff (mein einzige) waren wir doch nur zur Dritt, aber ich glaube, das ist nicht immer so. Und muss nicht so bleiben.

  Oha! Das sind ja Schwäme  :Wink: 

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Sonst kann ich weiterhin die Kirche in Fuhlsbüttel anbieten, und am kommenden Wochenende mein Arbeitszimmer zu Hause (aber in Norderstedt...)

 Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl der einzige "wirkliche" Hamburger hier zu sein  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *PaulCompton wrote:*   Wichtig ist, daß es in den Räumen überhaupt nicht geraucht wird; eine von uns wird sonst nicht dabei sein können. Was ist damit gemeint?

 

Gemeit bin ich. Ich bekomme Asthmaanfälle, wenn ich mit Tabakrauch in Berührung komme. Räume, wie du sie beschreibst sind kritisch für mich, kann sein, dass es gut geht, kann auch sein, dass nicht.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl der einzige "wirkliche" Hamburger hier zu sein 

 Ach, ich gehe auch grad noch so als Hamburger durch  :Wink: 

Aber nun mal was konstruktives: Wir könnten uns bei mir treffen. garantiert rauchfrei, grad noch "mitten in Hamburg" (am Stadtpark: 5 min zu Fuss von U-Borgweg) - allerdings nur Platz für ca. 5 Leute. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mehr kommen.

----------

## PaulCompton

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *nic0000 wrote:*   Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl der einzige "wirkliche" Hamburger hier zu sein  Ach, ich gehe auch grad noch so als Hamburger durch 

 

aber ich ich ich ich ich bin der einzige "wirkliche" Australier   :Razz: 

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber nun mal was konstruktives: Wir könnten uns bei mir treffen. garantiert rauchfrei, grad noch "mitten in Hamburg" (am Stadtpark: 5 min zu Fuss von U-Borgweg) - allerdings nur Platz für ca. 5 Leute. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mehr kommen.

 

Lass uns dann so machen diesmal - es sei denn, jemand hat was dagegen! Wie wäre es am Samstag Abend? ich könnte ab 17 Uhr. Vormittags ginge auch, nachmittags helfe ich jetzt eine Freundin beim Umzug.

----------

## nic0000

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Gemeit bin ich.

 Okay

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Aber nun mal was konstruktives: Wir könnten uns bei mir treffen. garantiert rauchfrei, grad noch "mitten in Hamburg" (am Stadtpark: 5 min zu Fuss von U-Borgweg) - allerdings nur Platz für ca. 5 Leute. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mehr kommen.

 Währe mal ein Plan. 

Ich glaube ich veranstalte in der großen Halle lieber etwas wo eventuell mehr als 5 Personen kommen. Generell ein Linux-Treffen, Workshop oder so etwas in der Art. Was währen interessante Themen für einen Workshop?

Spontan würde mir einfallen:

eine Gentoo Vorstellung.

----------

## PaulCompton

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Wolle wrote:*   Gemeit bin ich. Okay
> 
>  *Wolle wrote:*   Aber nun mal was konstruktives: Wir könnten uns bei mir treffen. garantiert rauchfrei, grad noch "mitten in Hamburg" (am Stadtpark: 5 min zu Fuss von U-Borgweg) - allerdings nur Platz für ca. 5 Leute. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mehr kommen. Währe mal ein Plan. 
> 
> Ich glaube ich veranstalte in der großen Halle lieber etwas wo eventuell mehr als 5 Personen kommen. Generell ein Linux-Treffen, Workshop oder so etwas in der Art. Was währen interessante Themen für einen Workshop?
> ...

 

Die Frage könnten wir vielleicht am besten beim Treffen besprechen   :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

Samstag Nachmittag oder Abend ist doch gut. Ich werde sicher ab 17:00 Uhr da sein. Ich bin ja gespannt, ob Paul seine Freundin bis dahin umgezogen bekommen hat  :Wink: 

Also Treffpunkt am Samstag, 22.07. ist im Wiesenstieg 3, bei "Thiess" klingeln. Mein Telefon hört auf die Nummer 040/40134737.

Der Wiesenstieg geht vom Wiesendamm ab, direkt gegenüber der Polizeistation. Bus- und Bahnfahrer fahren am besten bis U-Borgweg und gehen den Goldbekweg ganz bis zum Ende durch. Das Eckhaus in der Straße auf die sie dann treffen ist es auch schon. Autofahrer haben eine gewisse Chance auf einen Parkplatz im Wiesendamm oder im Wiesenstieg ganz durch hinter der U-Bahn Brücke.

----------

## PaulCompton

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Samstag Nachmittag oder Abend ist doch gut. Ich werde sicher ab 17:00 Uhr da sein. Ich bin ja gespannt, ob Paul seine Freundin bis dahin umgezogen bekommen hat .

 

Das könnte ja interessant werden...

Ich wird zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr ankommen, denke ich. Diesmal bringe ich kein Server zum aufbauen mit, sondern mein neuen Gentoo Notebook. Wieder was spannendes. Dabei ist (fast) alles schon installiert, aber ich hätte vielleicht einige Fragen zum Thema chroot und bootscript.

Bis dann - ich freue mich darauf. Hast du, Wolle, von Matze gehört?

----------

## Wolle

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Bis dann - ich freue mich darauf. Hast du, Wolle, von Matze gehört?

 

Nur die Posts in diesem Thread. Aber vielleicht kommt er ja auch   :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Holla! War ja doch richtig was los.

Freut mich, dass ihr euch getroffen habt. Mein Wochenende stand wieder ganz im Zeichen der Martial Arts. Meinen Nerd/Geek-Status bin ich schon lange los - und auch bissl stolz drauf  :Wink: 

Nichtsdestotrotz wäre ich natürlich für ein Treffen zu haben. Ich muss endlich mal ein paar Domains loswerden und mit ein paar anderen umziehen (Kosten sparen). Brauche jemanden, der mich da an die Hand nimmt, weil ich nicht die Motivation habe mich selbst darum zu kümmern. Wolle, firex? Wär das was für euch?

Hat jemand zufällig noch nen Screen für nen Dell Inspiron 8000 rumfliegen?   :Embarassed: 

Gruß,

Matze

----------

## Wolle

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Holla! War ja doch richtig was los.
> 
> Freut mich, dass ihr euch getroffen habt.

 

Also ich fand es sehr schön.   :Very Happy: 

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Ich muss endlich mal ein paar Domains loswerden und mit ein paar anderen umziehen (Kosten sparen). Brauche jemanden, der mich da an die Hand nimmt, weil ich nicht die Motivation habe mich selbst darum zu kümmern. 

 

Kommt drauf an, was du brauchst. Ruf mich doch mal an, damit wir erst mal klären können, ob ich das überhaupt anbieten kann. Mit deinem Schirm kann ich leider nicht dienen   :Sad: 

----------

## PaulCompton

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich fand es sehr schön.   

 

ik ook

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Ich muss endlich mal ein paar Domains loswerden und mit ein paar anderen umziehen (Kosten sparen). Brauche jemanden, der mich da an die Hand nimmt, weil ich nicht die Motivation habe mich selbst darum zu kümmern. 

 

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kommt drauf an, was du brauchst. Ruf mich doch mal an, damit wir erst mal klären können, ob ich das überhaupt anbieten kann. Mit deinem Schirm kann ich leider nicht dienen  

 

Und wenn nicht, Wolle, dann ruf mich an  :Smile:  bevor du Matze absagst. Es ist vieles hinzukriegen.

Inspiron Bildschirm habe ich auch nicht. Dafür habe ich ein alten Dell 15" CRT hier zu verschenken, und loslassen muss ich auch einen Compaq Armada PIII notebook mit kaputten Hintergrundbeleuchtung und einen IBM Thinkpad P4M der wegen Wasserschaden nicht mehr bootet. Akku ist gerade erst neu gekauft, und Speicher gibt es viel, also da sind noch einige Teile drin.

Wolle, das mit Qemu iss ne dolle Sache. Leider klappt aber mein WLAN hier nicht so gut wie bei dir. Ich habe gelesen, mit diese Karte gibt es bei 'b' Netze, also 11mbps, etliche Problemen, und auch manchmal mit WEP statt WPA. Irgendwie ist ein neue AP angesagt, aber es kostet alles Geld, wovon ich mich nicht so gern trenne!

Mit der Soundkarte habe ich noch Problemen, aber die kriege ich hin. Und wegen UMTS oder HCSD melde ich mich demnächst bei dir.

----------

## Wolle

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Und wenn nicht, Wolle, dann ruf mich an  bevor du Matze absagst.

 

Das kriegt ihr doch wohl auch ohne mich hin  :Wink: 

 *PaulCompton wrote:*   

> Irgendwie ist ein neue AP angesagt, aber es kostet alles Geld, wovon ich mich nicht so gern trenne!

 

Wenn du einen gebrauchten willst verkaufe einen von der Sorte mit dem du am Samstag Verbindung hattest. Aber schreib mir 'ne Mail. Ich will das hier nicht zum "Wolle vertickt alles rund um die DV"-Thread werden lassen.

----------

## codejunky

Ping!

Ist ja mal wieder lange still hier...

Was ist eigentlich mit der Seite: www.glughh.de , da geht ja auch irgendwie nicht viel. 

Könnte man ein Treffen mal nicht richtig vernünftig publik machen, also nicht hier so im Forum sondern auch im Newsletter und auf de .de Mailingliste? Dann dürften ja ein paar Leute zusammenkommen. Dann legt man einfach mal Ort und Datum fest und schaut wer kommt.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruss

Jan

----------

## PaulCompton

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> Ping!
> 
> Ist ja mal wieder lange still hier...
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit der Seite: www.glughh.de , da geht ja auch irgendwie nicht viel. 
> ...

 

So, im Prinzip habe ich nichts dagegen; ich finde sogar es könnte schön sein. Aber... um ein Newsletter erfolgreich zu verteilen braucht man Empfänger. Und die Gentoo Foren sind so in der Regel der wohlbekannteste Treffpunkt für Gentoo Leute. Ich habe das Gefühl, alle, die sich daran interessieren würden, könnten sich hier melden. Und z.Zt. scheint es nicht viele zu geben...

Ich biete immer noch ein zentralgelegenen Veranstaltungsraum an, rauchrfrei, gegenüber vom Flughafen. Zwei von uns (ich habe auch bald UMTS...) bringen sogar das Internet mit. Nur: Termine sind nicht so einfach zu finden, wo "alle" sich beteiligen könnten. Aber manchmal ist es leichter, was regelmäßiges zu planen als nur ab und zu.

Lass uns einfach eine Woche abwarten, wer sich meldet bzw. wem wir ansprechen wollen, und dann sehen, ob es Interesse gibt vll. doch einmal im Monat was zu machen.

----------

## MatzeOne

Moin!

Hoffe, ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht.

Was regelmäßiges ist bei mir zur Zeit nicht drin. Aber ich würd mich trotzdem mal wieder gern mit euch treffen.

Gruß,

Matze

----------

## dertobi123

Hrm, in Hamburg war ich noch nicht ... macht mal nen Termin fest  :Wink: 

----------

## return13

Ab Mitte März wär ich dabei...

----------

## firex

Wir konnten wieder ein Treff-Termin vereinbaren. wie sieht es bei euch aus? M1? Wolle? Ole?

----------

## Wolle

Ich hab Zeit und auch Lust auf ein Treffen. Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag.

----------

## firex

ich warte erst mal ab, was die andere noch sagen.

----------

## return13

scheint recht ruhig hier geworden zu sein...  - hätte Interesse, und hätte direkt auch 2 gentooler dabei...

----------

## firex

ruhiger gehts nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *firex wrote:*   

> ruhiger gehts nicht. 

 Wie gesagt: *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hrm, in Hamburg war ich noch nicht ... macht mal nen Termin fest 

 

----------

## Wolle

 *firex wrote:*   

> ruhiger gehts nicht. 

 

firex

return13 + "2 gentooler dabei"

dertobi123

Wolle

Ich erinne ein Treffen, da waren wir nur ein Drittel so viele   :Wink: 

----------

## firex

Wolle mach bitte bitte einen termin vorschlag. treffen wir uns bei Dir? oder im Freien?

----------

## Wolle

 *firex wrote:*   

> Wolle mach bitte bitte einen termin vorschlag. treffen wir uns bei Dir? oder im Freien?

 

Also bei "mir" ist am Stadtpark, gut zu erreichen per Bahn und Auto, aber drinnen (nix Balkon oder so). Wichtig bei Gegenvorschlägen ist, dass es absolut rauchfrei sein muss - selbst draußen, wenn am Nachbartisch einer raucht: geht nicht.

Also Terminvorschläge: Samstag 12.5., 19.5., 26.5., 9.6., 16.6.

----------

## firex

12.5 im Stadtpark hört sich gut an aber wenn es nicht regnet.

Wir hatten uns  schon auch im Schachcafe am Rübenkamp getroffen.

Da gab es VIEL Platz vor dem Cafe, wo man reichfreie Zone bekommen kann.

Gibt es schon vielleicht reuchfreie Cafes oder ähnliches im Hamburg?

Firex

encoding gefixed --ian!

----------

## Jokey_

Dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich würde den 26.5. bevorzugen.

----------

## return13

12.05 bzw. 26.05 - passt mir eigentlich beides... würd aber auch für 26.05 tendieren, weil sich so vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Teilnehmer finden lassen bis zu dem Termin....

----------

## firex

ich habe gestern noch kurz mit M1 gesprochen. Er wollte sich auch melden.

----------

## MatzeOne

Ja, da bin ich. Auch wenn ich seit nem halben Jahr kein Gentooianer mehr bin (mein PC hat sich verabschiedet) und ich hänge jetzt immer vorm Mac meiner Freundin. Immerhin auch ne Art Unix  :Wink: 

Der 26.5. würde mir auch besser passen, da ich am 12.5. in Kiel auf nem Turnier bin.

Stadtpark ist für mich auch super zu erreichen, ich wohne seit ein paar Monaten nämlich nun in Barmbek.

----------

## firex

26.5 passt mir auch

----------

## dertobi123

Gut, den 26.5. können wir dann fest machen?

----------

## firex

26.5 ist der Trefftermin.

----------

## dertobi123

Habt ihr Hotelempfehlungen dort in der Nähe vom Stadtpark?

----------

## Wolle

Das Schachcafe ist direkt an der S-Bahn Rübenkamp (ich glaube es ist die ursprüngliche Bahnhofsgaststätte - bin mir aber nicht sicher). Das liegt im Nordosten vom Stadtpark (ca. 10 Min zu Fuß von dort). Wie schon gesagt, das Wetter muss gut sein, und es muss genügen Platz sein, und wenn sich am Nachbartisch ein Raucher niederlässt müssen wir umziehen... Also ich bin dem Treffpunkt nicht sonderlich zugeneigt.

Ich selber wohne im Süden vom Stadtpark (3 Min zu Fuß), gut zu erreichen mit der U-Bahn. Mein Angebot auf "Treffpunkt bei mir" halte ich aufrecht. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Möglichkeit bei firex in der Firma?

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Habt ihr Hotelempfehlungen dort in der Nähe vom Stadtpark?

 

Mir ist dazu nichts eingefallen, was Google nicht auf Nachfrage auch sofort anbietet - wo ich aber nichts zu sagen kann, weil ich mit Hotels in Hamburg praktisch keine Erfahrung habe.

Aber sowohl meine Wohnung, als auch das Schachcafe sind hervorragend per Bahn erreichbar. Vielleicht ist es sinnvoller, das Hotel nach anderen Kriterien auszuwählen als der örtlichen Nähe zum Treffpunkt.

----------

## MatzeOne

Sodale. Ist ja nicht mehr lange zum lang ersehnten nächsten Treffen. Muss euch Freaks doch mal wieder sehen  :Wink: 

Bei Wolle hab ich mich immer sehr gerne aufgehalten. Die neue Wohnung kenn ich auch noch nicht. Stadtpark wär auch okay, aber halt nicht so klein. Kleine Nerds im Park allein?   :Shocked: 

Also? Wo darf ich wen wann genau belästigen?   :Laughing: 

Bevor ich's aufm Treffen vergess: Möchte mit paar Domains kostengünstig von 1&1 (ich war jung und naiv) wegziehen. Sicher kann mir da jemand von euch was nettes anbieten? Evtl. wird auch die noch zu schreibende "Grapplers' Database" auf dem neuen Server zu hosten sein (wenn sie denn mal in Angriff genommen wird).

Ansonsten das übliche: Kaputte Hardware bei mir und bin nur noch per Mac Mini meiner Freundin im Netz unterwegs. Ist aber auch ganz nett. Immerhin gibt's ein Terminal  :Very Happy: 

Also ich bin in Sachen Gentoo nicht auf den Laufenden. Aber ich kann euch gern erzählen, was sich in Sachen Kampfsport getan hat  :Wink: 

Wer das umgehen möchte: http://www.fightblog.de

Bis Samstag  :Exclamation: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Habt ihr Hotelempfehlungen dort in der Nähe vom Stadtpark? 
> 
> Mir ist dazu nichts eingefallen, was Google nicht auf Nachfrage auch sofort anbietet - wo ich aber nichts zu sagen kann, weil ich mit Hotels in Hamburg praktisch keine Erfahrung habe.

 

Passt, ich hab was gefunden. 

Wann/wie/wo treffen wir uns denn Samstag nun?

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich werde bei einem Treffen nicht vor 15:30 Uhr auftauchen. Eher 16 Uhr, da ich vorher noch mein Abschlusstraining vor dem Turnier am Sonntag habe. Gerne bei Wolle.

----------

## MatzeOne

Hmmm... Da es wohl zur Zeit ungewiss aussieht: Ich werde am Samtag nicht in Hamburg sein und damit leider auch nicht am Treffen teilnehmen können, sofern es denn überhaupt noch stattfinden sollte.

Gruß,

Matze

----------

## Wolle

 *firex wrote:*   

> 26.5 ist der Trefftermin.

 

Und der Treffpunkt? Ich finde, wir könnten das so gaanz laaangsam mal festlegen.

----------

## MatzeOne

Also ich würde ja sagen bei dir, wenn ich dabei wäre.

Und heute passiert so viel. Und jetzt auch noch das. Tut mir leid, dass ich off-topic bin, aber ich find das gerade toll.

Denn ich bin völlig unerwartet ich in den Top10 von http://adidas.mtv.de gelandet. Wenn ihr mir helfen möchtet, dass ich nach Brasilien für eine Trainingsreise fliegen kann, votet doch für mich und mit Glück könnt ihr dabei auch noch etwas gewinnen!

Ich weiß, das ist total off-topic, aber ich freu mich gerade ein wenig ^  ^

----------

## dertobi123

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *firex wrote:*   26.5 ist der Trefftermin. 
> 
> Und der Treffpunkt? Ich finde, wir könnten das so gaanz laaangsam mal festlegen.

 

Ja, könnte man  :Wink:  Aber das macht bitte ihr klar, die ihr vor Ort seid  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Wolle wrote:*    *firex wrote:*   26.5 ist der Trefftermin. 
> 
> Und der Treffpunkt? Ich finde, wir könnten das so gaanz laaangsam mal festlegen. 
> 
> Ja, könnte man  Aber das macht bitte ihr klar, die ihr vor Ort seid 

 

Damit hast du jetzt deine Chance auf Festlegung des Treffpunktes vertan   :Wink: 

Nach einem Blick durch den Satelliten lege ich jetzt fest: Treffpunkt bei mir.

Wiesenstieg 3, bei "Thiess" klingeln. Telefon 040/40134737.

Zeit: 16:00 Uhr am 26.05.2007. Ich sehe das allerdings ziemlich locker. Ich werde ab 13:00 Uhr da sein. Wer Lust hat kann ab dann kommen, und es darf draußen auch gern schon dunkel sein wenn wir Schluß machen.

Der Wiesenstieg geht vom Wiesendamm ab, direkt gegenüber der Polizeistation. Bus- und Bahnfahrer fahren am besten bis U-Borgweg und gehen den Goldbekweg (schräg rechts gegenüber dem Ausgang der U-Bahn) ganz bis zum Ende durch. Das Eckhaus in der Straße auf die sie dann treffen ist es auch schon. Autofahrer haben eine gewisse Chance auf einen Parkplatz im Wiesendamm oder im Wiesenstieg ganz durch hinter der U-Bahn Brücke.

Ich stell dann schon mal die Getränke kalt - und einen Happen zu essen gibt's auch.

----------

## return13

also falls, werd ich wohl erst ab 19 Uhr dazustoßen können (wenn ihr dann noch da seid) - hab morgen noch bis 17 Uhr Vorlesung....

----------

## dertobi123

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *Wolle wrote:*    *firex wrote:*   26.5 ist der Trefftermin. 
> 
> Und der Treffpunkt? Ich finde, wir könnten das so gaanz laaangsam mal festlegen. 
> 
> Ja, könnte man  Aber das macht bitte ihr klar, die ihr vor Ort seid  
> ...

 

Klingt gut, ich tauche dann im Laufe des Nachmittags bei dir auf  :Smile: 

----------

## return13

Man dankt und freut sich auf ein nächstes mal....

----------

## Jokey_

Jo auch von mir ein großen Dank an Wolle und sein emerge brot  :Smile:  War echt klasse

----------

## return13

USE="oliven" emerge brot && echo hmm lecker....

----------

## dertobi123

 *Jokey_ wrote:*   

> Jo auch von mir ein großen Dank an Wolle und sein emerge brot  War echt klasse

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen - ein sehr interessanter Abend. Danke Wölfi!  :Wink: 

----------

## Tolstoi

Wäre dann beim nächsten mal auch gern dabei, mal schaun wann das nächste Treffen zustande kommt.

----------

## MatzeOne

Dito. Wie wäre es am 5.8. in der großen Halle der HT16? Garantiert rauchfrei, günstige Cocktails und garantiert Windows-frei  :Wink: 

http://summerslam.matzeone.com

----------

## Tolstoi

HÃ¶rt sich interessant an. Was ist das? So was wie Capoeira?

----------

## MatzeOne

Brasilianischen Ursprungs: Ja.

Capoeria: Nein.

Gekämpft wird im ringerischen Stils brasilianischen Ursprungs, dessen Ziel es ist, den Gegner durch Würge- oder Hebeltechniken zur Aufgabe zu zwingen. Gelingt dies in der festgesetzten Zeit nicht, wird die Entscheidung durch ein standardisiertes Punktesystem herbeigeführt, bei dem die gezeigten Techniken bewertet werden. Erlaubt sind Würfe und Haltegriffe, Schläge und Tritte sind jedoch strikt verboten. Die Auseinandersetzung beginnt im Stand und wird meist am Boden entschieden. Neben den jeweiligen Gewichtsklassen in zwei verschiedenen Leistungskategorien gibt es noch die "offenen Klassen". In der offenen Klasse treten im einfachen KO-System Kämpfer aller Gewichts- und Leistungsklassen gegeneinander an. Es gibt nur eine Unterteilung nach Geschlechtern.

Aussehen kann das dann zum Beispiel so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlYGJwxMM1E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37xP6m6Wf5A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BABPcJYKkgY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3dFYfhp1yg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD68W20rFTI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ForYMsOrPUE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSYnT_PK1s4

----------

## dertobi123

Servus,

Ich hatte mal mit Wolle, return13 und Jokey gesprochen - Vorschlag wäre ein Treffen am 15.09., noch wer?  :Wink: 

----------

## Tolstoi

WÃ r dabei...

----------

## Wolle

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Vorschlag wäre ein Treffen am 15.09., noch wer? 

 

Am 15.09. bin ich dabei

----------

## MatzeOne

Und wer kommt Sonntag zum zugucken? Garantiert rauchfrei!  :Wink: 

----------

## Tolstoi

Kann leider nicht. Raucht ihr alle nicht?

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich zumindest nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## Wolle

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Servus,
> 
> Ich hatte mal mit Wolle, return13 und Jokey gesprochen - Vorschlag wäre ein Treffen am 15.09., noch wer? 

 

Das Treffen findet wieder bei mir statt: Wiesenstieg 3, bei "Thiess" klingeln. Telefon 040/40134737. 

Zeit: 17:00 Uhr am 15.09.2007. Ich werde ab 15:00 Uhr da sein. Wer Lust hat kann ab dann kommen, Ende offen. 

Der Wiesenstieg geht vom Wiesendamm ab, direkt gegenüber der Polizeistation. Bus- und Bahnfahrer fahren am besten bis U-Borgweg und gehen den Goldbekweg (schräg rechts gegenüber dem Ausgang der U-Bahn) ganz bis zum Ende durch. Das Eckhaus in der Straße auf die sie dann treffen ist es auch schon. Autofahrer haben eine gewisse Chance auf einen Parkplatz im Wiesendamm oder im Wiesenstieg ganz durch hinter der U-Bahn Brücke. 

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Raucht ihr alle nicht?

 

Bei mir zumindest nicht.

Achja... bei der Begeisterung für Oliven-Ciabatta werde ich mich mal schauen, ob wir das wiederholen können   :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Achja... bei der Begeisterung für Oliven-Ciabatta werde ich mich mal schauen, ob wir das wiederholen können  

 

Ausgzeichnet!  :Wink: 

Bis Samstag dann  :Smile: 

----------

## Tolstoi

Super! Irgendwas mitbringen? Vielleicht Wein, oder so?

Wiesendamm ist ja ganz bei mir in der Nähe.

----------

## Wolle

 *Tolstoi wrote:*   

> Super! Irgendwas mitbringen? Vielleicht Wein, oder so?

 

Gute Laune:    :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

----------

## Tolstoi

Den Wein kann ich garantieren. Ob ich morgen gute Laune habe nicht   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wolle

Macht nix, geht auch so:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

.oO

----------

## Wolle

Ich habe auch diesmal wieder eine Menge über Gentoo gelernt - und damit heute schon mal die Anzahl der offenen Punkte auf meiner IchHabKeineAhnungWieIchDasJemalsInDenGriffBekommenSoll-Liste halbiert   :Wink: 

Ich möchte mich dafür, und überhaupt für den angenehmen Abend, bei allen beim Treffen Anwesenden ganz herzich bedanken   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, war mal wieder nett gewesen  :Smile: 

@wolle: g-cpan ist schon schick, ne?  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> @wolle: g-cpan ist schon schick, ne? 

 

Yep. Affenstark, das Teil   :Very Happy:   Dieses CPAN hat noch nicht mal ein vernünftiges Paketmanagement - deinstallieren ist da nicht. So gesehen ist g-cpan wirklich deutlich besser als CPAN   :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

Nächstes Mal wäre ich vielleicht auch wieder dabei.

Have Fun,

Björn

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich würd euch auch mal wieder gern treffen. Aber ich saß dieses Jahr noch an gar keiner Gentoo-Kiste.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## return13

Den nächsten Termin würde ich gerne Veranstalten.

Ort: Berliner Tor

Datum: Montag, den 12.11.2007

Uhrzeit: Irgendwann zwischen 17 - 22 Uhr

Was haltet ihr von dem Termin? Später kommen wäre ja nicht schlimm, gibt es jedoch jemanden der gar nicht könnte?

----------

## Wolle

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Uhrzeit: Irgendwann zwischen 15 - 22 Uhr
> 
> ...Später kommen wäre ja nicht schlimm...

 

Also, nach 22 Uhr kommen fänd ich schon schlimm   :Wink: 

Mir passt es, und ich komme gerne   :Very Happy: 

----------

## return13

wer würde denn kommen? sollten schon min. ne Hand voll werden, sonst lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht....

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich würd auch vorbeikommen, wenn ich größtenteils unversehrt bin.

----------

## return13

na kriegen wir noch 1-2 mehr zusammen ?

Jetzt wären es erstmal 2...

----------

## return13

pump - bisher wären wir zu: 10

Noch der ein oder andere da der kommen möchte?

Ort: Berliner Tor

Datum: Montag, den 12.11.2007

Uhrzeit: Irgendwann zwischen 17 - 22 Uhr 

mit U/S -Bahn: Berliner Tor aussteigen, Richtung Berliner Hotel gehen, links neben dem Berliner Hotel findet ihr ein Restaurant, und hierneben ein riesen Gebäude- Komplex - glückwunsch ihr habts geschafft... Der Gebäudekomplex hat 2 Eingänge - Ihr müsst den linken nutzen. Wenn ihr da seid, ruft am besten kurz durch, damit ich euch abholen kann, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ihr euch verlaufen werdet recht groß ist...

Erreichen könnt ihr mich dann über: 0178 / 51 79 205

Edit:

Anzahl aktuellisiert

----------

## bmichaelsen

Ich werde kommen - so ca. um 19 Uhr. ICh rufe vorher noch einmal durch.

----------

## return13

gern gern, wer noch mag - letzte Gelegenheit....

----------

## MatzeOne

Mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen.

----------

## bmichaelsen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4646933.html#4646933

Für alle, die das auf dem letzten Gentootreffen interessiert hat  :Wink:  . Hat jetzt doch deutlich länger gedauert, aber jetzt ist es hoffentlich geschafft.

Ich freue mich über jeden Testbericht und Bugreport!

----------

## bmichaelsen

etc-proposals ist jetzt direkt im portage tree:

http://blog.scherbaum.info/2008/01/01/app-portageetc-proposals/

----------

## Jokey_

Für wann ist denn so das nächste Treffen angesetzt?

----------

## codejunky

Ich habe hier schon oft reingeschrieben, dass ich Interesse an einem Treffen hätte, habe bisher jedoch an keinem teilgenommen (in Hamburg zumindest).

Also wiederhole ich mich, wenn eins stattfindet wäre ich dabei  :Wink: 

----------

## return13

Im Februar könnt ich dann wieder ein Treffen bei mir organisieren.... Früher wird es allerdings schwierig, da bald klausuren Zeit ist....

----------

## bmichaelsen

Ich bin von 1.-17.02. im Skiurlaub. Ansonsten bin ich sicher dabei ...

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich bin erst Ende April wieder im Lande

----------

## bmichaelsen

Ach was! Ich mache einfach mal einen Vorschlag:

31.1.2008 abends auf ein Bierchen treffen

(Schachcafe oder so ...)

Mal sehen, ob sich ein paar Teilnehmer finden.

----------

## codejunky

Haben die da Internet? =)

----------

## Jokey_

hmm sieht so aus

http://www.kneipen-suche.com/hamburg-schach_cafe-9400.html

----------

## MatzeOne

Leinwände? Hab ich anscheinend wegignoriert.

----------

## codejunky

also das schachcafe ist direkt bei mir um die ecke, dementsprechend wäre ich denk ich mal am start.

----------

## Jokey_

urgs... hab grad mal geschaut... Da treffen, dann nach Hause und nächsten Tag Klausur geht ja mal gar nicht.

Von da aus is das um die Uhrzeit für mich ne Weltreise nach Hause  :Sad: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

Bei mir wirds morgen leider doch nix. Ich habe da noch einen Termin reingewürgt bekommen.

----------

## Jokey_

einfach mal ein PING  :Wink: 

anfang Mai ist ja in FL das LugCamp und das wäre nicht soooo weit weg. Jemand Interesse an einem "externen" Meeting?  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

FL = Florida?  :Very Happy: 

Oder Flensburg?

Bin wohl nicht dabei. Bin erst ab Freitag wieder im Lande und dann stehen erstmal ein paar Seminare und Kämpfe meinerseits an.

Juni scheint aber noch relativ ruhig zu sein bei mir. Da wäre ich gerne wieder bei einem Treffen dabei.

Sonnige Grüße,

Matze (der sich bei 37°C gestern nen leichten Sonnenbrand geholt hat)   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hatte das LUG Camp in die Jahresplanung mal mit einbezogen, aber so wie es derzeit ausschaut wird das wohl eher nix werden bei mir. :/

----------

## Tommy[D]

Wie sieht es denn momentan mit Zeit und Interesse für ein Treffen aus? 

Muss ja den Thread mal etwas wiederbeleben  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

mach bitte einen Terminvorschlag  :Smile: 

----------

## codejunky

Montag 21.07.2008 - 19:00 

im Schachcafe in Hamburg - http://www.schachcafe-hamburg.de/

----------

## firex

Schachcaffee ist gut, 

Montag ist schlecht. Machen wir sonntag/samstag daraus? dann können wir uns auch tick früher treffen. z.B. 16-17 Uhr?

----------

## codejunky

Hm, ich würde eher sagen wir warten noch ein paar Antworten ab.  :Smile:  Wenn jetzt jeder nen Gegenvorschlag macht, wann es geht oder wann es nicht geht kommen wir ja nicht zum Punkt.  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Unter der Woche geht bei mir grundsätzlich nicht mehr - es sei denn mal zum "Brunch".

Kommenden Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit. Dann auch schon ab 16 Uhr meinetwegen.

----------

## codejunky

Noch mehr Antworten abwarten!  :Smile:  Anscheinend scheint das Interessen an einem Usertreffen nicht allzu groß zu sein.

----------

## MatzeOne

Mir Wurscht. Reicht mir mit firex über Gott und die Welt und Tsunamis zu reden. Nur irgendwie schaffen wir das immer bloß auf Gentoo Usertreffen.  :Wink: 

----------

## firex

Die war auch nie sehr Groß  :Smile: 

----------

## dofi

also ich hätte am sonntag den 20.07 um 16:00 auch zeit  :Smile:  würde dann auch dazustoßen

gruss

----------

## evoracer

jo bei mir siehts genauso aus, würde auch am sonntag um 16:00 dazustoßen... und wäre damit der 4.? im Bunde    :Smile: 

----------

## firex

Zusammenfassung.

wo: Schachcafe

wann: Sonntag den 20.07 um 16:00 komme ich auch

wer: m1, evoracer, dofi, firex, evtl. codejunky(noch keine zusage)

----------

## Tommy[D]

Ich bin grade am überlegen, ob ich auch dazukomme, müsste dafür nen gutes Stück fahren.

Wie lange dauern solche Treffen denn etwa und woran erkennt man euch, damit ich da nicht reinkomme und niemanden finde?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## evoracer

dauern denke ich mal so lange wir lust haben und erkennen, ja wir sprechen einfach jeden an der hilflos durch die gegend irrt... vlt erwischen wir dich ja dann  :Wink:  nein keine ahnung ich denke mal irgendwie erkennt bzw findet man sich schon...

----------

## firex

zB jeder, der kommt, könnte am Tresen fragen wo Linux-Treffen ist. so weis der Kellner wo wir sitzen  :Smile:  Außerdem hatten wir noch nie gehabt, dass jemmand gekommen ist und uns nicht gleich erkannt hat  :Smile: . wir werden bestimmt am tisch über gentoo reden bzw. über Tsunami, wenn M1 darauf besteht  :Wink: 

----------

## evoracer

Oder ich könnte auch nen kleinen Pinguin mitbringen und den stellen wir auf den Tisch  :Wink: 

Also bis nacher denn... Und immer den Autofreien Sonntag beachten...  :Cool: 

----------

## transacid

Oh bin grad erst auf diesen thread gestoßen. Wusste garnicht das es in HH nen Stammtisch gibt. Dann komm ich doch gern das nächste mal vorbei  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Also ins Schachcafé werde ich nicht mehr gehen. Ich war vorhin mit meiner Freundin dort essen und nach Rückgabe meines Essens wurden wir quasi beschuldigt, es dort reingetan zu haben. Klar, zwischen Fleisch und Baguette sorgfältig reingelegt...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gestern soll sowas ebenfalls passiert worden sein - daher konnte (bzw. wollte) die Bedienung auch nicht das Gericht stornieren. Weil der Fehler ihrer Meinung nach nicht bei ihnen liegt. O-Ton: "Bei uns in der Küche haben alle Glatzen". Nur scheiße, dass wir beim Rausgehen was anderes gesehen haben.

Also das Schachcafé wird demnächst auf uns verzichten müssen. Außerdem ist das Problem mit den Rauchern nicht sehr gut gelöst.

Macht jemand von euch eigentlich Musik mit Gentoo?

----------

## cryptosteve

Nachdem das Schachcafe "abgewählt" worden ist, gabs wohl kein 'Remake' mehr an anderer Stelle?

----------

